# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شهریه شبانه پزشکی

## reza9

دوستان کسی در مورد شهریه نوبت دوم(شبانه) پزشکی اطلاعی داره؟چقدره ؟ شیوه پرداختش چطوریه؟

----------


## doctor Hastii

سلام پزشکی فکر نکنم شبانه داشته باشه کلا روزانه هست و آزاد و پردیس خودگردان

----------


## reza9

> سلام پزشکی فکر نکنم شبانه داشته باشه کلا روزانه هست و آزاد و پردیس خودگردان


الان تو دفترچه به اسم نوبت دوم زدن و مطمینم که داره

----------


## SHAHpesar

پزشکی شبانه نداره که.

----------


## reza9

> پزشکی شبانه نداره که.


همون نوبت دوم,اگه چیزی میدونید بگید . من دربارش چیز خاصی نمیدونم فقط کدرشته هاشو دیدم تو دفترچه

----------


## ZAPATA

> الان تو دفترچه به اسم نوبت دوم زدن و مطمینم که داره


میشه از همون جایی که نوشته عکس بگیری نشونم بدی ... یا بگی کدوم صفحه اینو نوشته !  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## reza9

> میشه از همون جایی که نوشته عکس بگیری نشونم بدی ... یا بگی کدوم صف[IMG]http://forum.konkur.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAA0cAAAFPCAYAAAC  GdrXHAAAAAXNSR0IArs4c6QAAAARnQU1BAACxjwv8YQUAAAAJc  EhZcwAADsMAAA7DAcdvqGQAAMnZSURBVHhe7f3/ixxJlugL5n wPyy3duMu81Oysz 0WIbR23pUUcsLFia4j5xdRN8SdGt4DhMXkbBinhr1PodgXl4Ep  ULFBBMzeUt0zmYTdFT26nU1iTPxutGWKocg54mkVUlHq4qu0SQ  xIxpRkx0g nYnOfFyC5E3OGvHvniYu5tHmHt8MY/M8ylOZSoiMsz8uNuxc zLsRUgCIK4ZAz7Xfis7sF7KytwN5Qr8P36Q/is3YXfDV/D7zp3oR6 V4KG34Rf9k7lN8QYHkGnUhp9V7kGn3WfQMdTfy/kPa/OXu/DUP6ZmSGcdWqsblfhR53fyNe hl83r8e qwn/dLipvYb1D Cf 6/xAuGfWz405HuN iP4ZX2N/b4GP nss3pdgbulW/DZMftsnPi1rFTgR61DphP5PkfVkdXD78CZfDXB8CV8VmVlhd lxIPO0VfwL83q6LWyDx2ue/m3JgZH8JlfkX/D6hUcMc1IBj34In5PSx78ZK/HPjOEr3uP4Sfh/fgf4YvDh9AsMZ01n8A/sXq8V6pC55Dds2 rz7D3GgdafX4Dv6yx 8p1pr5PXRvq/jH8ejD zhIEQRDZWWF2Vpd5Q8ERQRDEVIhAqsECqL9uHjG3eVpUIKR/H3PGu40w2BGiB0 zgpVz1ILvlyZfy7DXhL9m9RgbHIWc8kDovVINfnlKAQRBEARhD  wVHBEEQy8KwD//UULMVIljBWanD4Kfwy87H8JN6OzmbMHwJh5uP4D PiRFU4MFnR5qd2HfgrEUHOv4d6PTCeZMZcAq/DmoyAJPXchxAc9WDn3xch 9X7sIvcVZKYh0c6TM6lSb8mmIjgiAIIgMUHBEEQRSe LIqJuUG/PPgnL0ewI8qVfjJtg8NXF4XWYpnWjJnIHU52kjeqwZjAyx70q6  FffngS9ivP4CfBQ/hUf1j BctSBPB0bgZJhZs7TXg yVV51nNrBEEQRCXCQqOCIIgCs1ov00YTKxcgWbw0s7xHxyyQGR  TBB/jwH1DQV0LLoTgvqWfTdqbY43pWirw486xvBa5zG61Cp2j2H6r0  w78aDVtmdxv4Jf Ve07maiAiyAIgiAyQMERQRAEURxsgzmCIAiCmAMLD46  c1vAgkJCQkJCQkJCQkJSVFEsfDgqNfrAQkJyfKLMiam9y6q2F3  vzyF4/y8h PzI8F6a/AMcfOTDzfd/Cp8b388uR08 hHffKIMf/Nz4fq93BJ9/8hdws7bLyzw6 Dv4u1idL9v9JSGZtyxzm7qMNn9RQrp1L6h/BQVHJCQkueQyGnOr6/38U/jB x/A9z79hfn9FDk6 Fv4Yca/GS8s Dn4WXqw9YuP4OYbzPC/sQ4f/eIQAv P4J33P4Ej7TPUWZOQzFaWuU1dRpu/KCHduhfUv4KCIxISklxyGY355OuVM0D n8P6 vfgyZHpMyly9AQ  vPvwacT/ Yf4MmH34F1/yZc88WsT/IzOCv0AVx74w14M 0zR5/A   8wYKjd H9T8xBGXXWJCSzlWVuU5fR5i9KSLfuBfWvoOCIhIQkl1xGYz6r  6z168j249YE S3MEv/hoHd5Y Xfw/qe/FK8d7cOHt/7SGCwdHfwU/vbJ38Onf5c20/QZfHTzWyzo QQ fJcFP o7I/JL PT9fwcr77wPn/7jAQQf3IQ3V6LBFHXWJCSzlWVuU5fR5i9KSLfuBfWvoOCIhIQk  l1xGYz72er/4HD7HQOboE/ig9kP4 ZMP4VvrH8EvEp/FwOUbcjmbtseHL3N7Qy5tw9mhP2HB0jfg5kefiffHBEu9owP42  789gCOcDfrWB wzP4fAL0vDrr4z/nciOHrj2p B7/8VfPL5FyJY0upFnTUJyWxlmdvUZbT5ixLSrXtB/SsoOCIhIckll9GYp18vzvzcgndw1gWDnPL78Mkn78M7OCsjg5m  jTz Ad9d/AAfs3yJZAs4S/ZwFJDdl0gQZNL1ZE8kcPv8pvH/tG6PAhgdP78D6R0 0QOcf4CD4EHz1OfzM7 lBFwZAfxwJjkb1ULNV78DN9zfhww/fg5tvvgFv3BwFdNRZk5DMVpa5TV1Gm78oId26F9S/goIjEhKSXJLNmB/B50EN3nn3w2z7cFDk3pg38vztjGV0vRh03NKWwMn9OzGDOgo0Z  OCjv89naH4Wff0P34Q3MUlC Dl95shchlmuwP8x/F1bqmeqhy5v/Al8 OQf5Gf16yUhIZmFzLJNJZfnTiFHBxB870P4XnCQ n3ZbD5JFiHduhfUvyLeN84bCo5ISC6IZDLmn38C33vPh  u34JaZObDTnCPTfDpIXxheC XYPKD9W/FZmEmS3i9PFD548heHjEbhIb038F7P/gLePf3ooHG0cEPYP1NZWzflGWLoPFNfI0nRvh7 OT9d0OD/ObND HTML02  ynH/LZHfX yhvXwN/cht3dv4Rr/LVvwHc378K//9/K4Ajf/8GnkYQM0Xoowdmjv4HgYFRfFOqsSUhmK7NrU/8AB7t34eYtMRtt/swE4QHRJrx/8x1pB9KW4ArJZPNJMgnp1r2g/hXR/pGCIxISEkvJZMyxE/6bH0Kw xF8NC5dNe6rWb bOCOIO/Tv3AqXi GI6bo8n0f/nL0wx KHH8JHKnjhS9h nwcTtd3xI6f898QSNxm4aHVMCC8jLTmCQXAP0z8ewsHPogHL1J  KhHtRZk5DMVuxtpspeiRkw/wzefPNP4Oa1fxfanKNP34d33vgjuPbH2tLbifIL OT978IHsu3z7wgdwDfgzZvvj7XPmWw SSYh3boX1L CgiMSEpJcktuYf74Pn8ZmKISoPTDaUjIuKjnB78O7H 4zJyAloUFukYe2/uLv4aN1HEFFJ E9 PCj6IwLSni9E5fR6YL7gv5CzPiwOv/g0Sa8 3t/CG/ 4R/GrlMXXLb3p3BzbLrumGBg S773je/kbIEMVoPG91RZ01CMluxa1Myk2TYTj Hg4NfwOd/93faLNE/wuefsyDn85/BgeWB0yIYUrNDyt4y2/Xmn8FHRpscldw2n2SikG7dC pfEe/b5w0FRyQkF0TsjPkv4O8 /ZnsiL8L6x/9fSJBQO/zXajdvAu72Dnz5W5l T4Lgta/K5wDPlODnbhIViCWho0LLlCORs4EC2Ywg9wvfvFDqPE1 uh8fEv8ffianKEKl63pe3WE6Nd7dPAjqOFsE/8sBlT6EjgletY4Fdzp76cLX6YXSa4wjeSrB3XWJCSzFZs2NbJD  SRtklM9/Ch 8/yPDwExM1KBOmCjmF/Dph t8Wa95YCcqdjafJI Qbt0L6l8h sqRzBsKjkhILojYGHPh4ONemp/JoOhv4ZNIcKRmhXRDJEc2eUAknQPjTE18hikmfCblTbj2/k/hFzhiyhwCnkEu8h1jRMs0p SydV7UWZOQzFasbOY767D54Xe1WR60kx6U e840HSL//6PzK6VWVDzc2nfRvYKP/PncIsvwcOZ9m/JIEvOSK2UZYZM/Gx8lmpUl7jY2HySfEK6dS of0XcH5g3FByRkFwQSRpzbTaG/1tbthERPag5gs8/ QCumTK0xQOieCa3WGeOS0bQUQhHP9Vsk/q8lbwBb8p02 p7dZl95yX2Kq37PxT1PjqA3dp3wj0BmQVn3m59J5IIYhqhzpqE  ZLYyvk2p4OUduOn/qUjUYit6cKRsJ9rInz8yLgFOCAVHToV0615Q/4p4 5g3FBwVTPjSoPWUgyVJSMZIwpjzDjmawU1fzvXGu3dh87tlw34  Y5RAIIzRaniY3IuPrfE38Z/Dph38iP/f7cPPDT7S9OPgdseV6GHiEmeA8eO 9b8Ebb/4p H8qyvkDfxs 8rW01obMbnGZeecVBnA4Q/a/yDTblktpjPIL OTDv4IfWuwfsBHqrB3JuAN/80q4wd/wHsnCZHybMg0W2UlkWRxfnoz7J5kt eRvo8ERT KglgNrf29xVELC5s9DMHnPB98Bf9yqgAsoC9GtSZit d6fb c6JkMkSvoWe8bGJFmapXy C/61P08kbJqVoP4V8fYxbyg4KpCEqYcNy4dsRayN/gZfupTuVEZnEGzWNpMUXxLGnDv6vx99Fj7/BD68qfYQyddiIp6h3xv7maj8A/zs4BCOIhuRRZKGN659AJ Er8n19FM833GZfeelkkvg0sO/m0FwxORodhnunHTWJGLQ6qZvtUneSpSzbDE7QDJfsW9T2uAOkz  9Y/xvY3fxj4az96d/ARz4ONP0l/HjzT CN2PlkXPhgFe7LfDIaZJLZOP8Rbe4fiO/lffK1/yj2fOp/b5CEzZ 5SHs4acl0VtFXERS0Dcxft2ZBW/Pn/vtW9z8hGFjV/krrc csmGl1lnYxJqh/hWobSuYNBUcLF2Zs/PdgN/gLuBXbhB2m8ZzKeWQO6EfNxPkoSTmCLz7/wtL5JVkGSRpz1bFFjUr8YNGRsGfnBzU5Shob4RzXgWGnX74GN/9UD7rSlvBlT4LwrW lj6DOvvNSs2YYEP1c z1vcCT08HszGoBw0VlffMEZ0Q/gQ3aPxcBAGf705jV4Ry3n5E7tN CPr/0RvDGjwH6Usjnt2cIUz /CG5ZZy0jyy2LalLyf0w60xCRp82ctcwqOUPBohBkNksWF9xvv2  gWYaTJ/3RpkBrbm6CCAvxlzcPAyCepfEfUjKDi6eML3IKyD/1c1uMnPhfkHePK9u/DBJ79IBEejDDl4IOSH48 j0STM2sVHv9P/ZpLjSbJcYjLmRwe78EF4oCCTN2/CB0bDGQ2kbJZ0jEQGFPEAii/HuKmt02fP8Qe7GQ5IxCUtfyHbien9 Tg2oh3Gg6MvWJDzHnzAfn7 6f8Mn37 M/io9lei8 KJJqLt7ejTD BbGCjyzk7uNZjB6OjCO tLIOJ K ePPXMHP4PPY ntjz7/HL7g6Zs/D1 bSiLLN1Oc5c8/hR GbVVL 74Smw0mmUrm3aYiWTRnOGuOYrL5s5UMwRHfn3mNBYCj53OsD4N  281s3kwN1uFSL/c0b12rwA0ufJyr60vH8/s38dWsWW1uDur21/r3o9an RnvOjJ9DO8dnQdm98puGrK6ahEtCTUdqYGKSm/CtDAOeWQT1r1C iZJ5Q8HRogQdxR8m90 opXTYiP/ Ez04Shn1D7PlRL8n/L6Dj6BW wgO/lE0ktGSOTVypQ7KVN8/25EsEnfiypi7lLlcL3dc0Rn4X2KzSJjc4hFrN7im 2/h/TIeMPtczpCxz Br7 L6a/Gami0SbXw27eyy3d 5i9bx2y0jZXb0g7 AH9oGutzR z14M342lnJiQvsbt8/aZ5nwZ4hnmURnET87OjiUZDqZX5uKz56b7 00Mn br2bSJwRH2I5qd Gjg19oA2U/G PDPIKfc93E211MZ6mrHKSow8IjM6zM8f 0CT4PSPPPeM1ftxPk80fw4Yf/c8ogSJr/pq98wNfTPhf1L0dBJA5I4h47lQgp/gxrgn7qz Ugz4yDfiWof0W8/HlDwdGChI9OGh8gmToZjcnf/2D0oD3/FD78cxbksM PlmCgyIecj1azzlI1ADx/5ucd PBb3xEj1LLzDYMj5vCts4f9CY4WqHrwjnvS2TQkyyLOjbkDmcn  18rahLXsLg6OfpXcMCcHPY Bkeo8JzRwVT7gN/Xdwc/OvwNdGW3kgUpY2Ep8F/B0HmzAY5pnGYklOfvFD8G lZVTEGZ PxDLnyEh5zGkx2Ge9HrwPiDiA8sDRRHkkWWWZ29T8bX4sOIr4H  eg441l5T5gPs85 oh hrSL4 SfjfRg5wxPd84ztoszKegIHu/ RO mR4CnS1lT5n7Lv SPxuSPmN30QyIDC9P32Mn/danL09/DRB5vcTqCujOnguf34E75HDfUhZuXQf8N SqSS569zXbPgRg7IjD6n Xlo1/DMvp8/kbN9WjCFvuSTHzPfEO3cz HTDz8Qdicc0MF7qO6LStIUD75mI6h/RaQ/ZTJvKDhaiIyi7zeu bD54YfwIZf35DIJdrOxEagoXHsAson2wHLDokZNRPl8JJs7fvr  f5B9ZISmWLNSYF0Smv17ZNrTlF5GZHj4yKdvKf3cf3n/3TXj3/b A777zLXiv R5cw9f/4LvwV75YTvLu 3fhD3i7 jPYfP /lW1sdiPGl 3 zlNCJ Lmd0Z22Ep0RyBtZJ3Z4L/9qRYwqT5A2WjNiZSzj2b7nCZkt2cls21TuG/zPXj/h4u5N9PZfAzcf6wtqcJ/b8Mmt2WmZ26MqIBeX0JoKZHghTvg35D7UjFQ kMtOIq3NRVIyUEsVgfTuXnFC46ORoehq39riT4iogVH0QBTCep  CrXCIv6dL1F7w71KzctzmSJumgqbUWb80oeCIJK M7fTkJvVIZK4L68C/e1eMbibeSxd9qlR0zKbPzeehJlm8zM YF1dmcb3GTkcfsSuQXLb7O1dRS3Li936SRGYB1chpbIQbbTlfd  qnNFqolfPzZkjZZ/91UVprMaCaSZJZtKi1Qnp9MZfO5v6FmQcc46DORNB/G0G4in9H9k3hbU7Ov8rPG4ChbAiBdptLtODHZhhRbpAd2o/1b mdQP2pvrHrt90VCh8TnRn5eos9T/d2kwZk3/wze9/8o fqc kvUvyJe5ryh4GhhgqMyH8p1sNpNfvMmvB9ucGOf4TM o/f5TBN/X60FVe/9Pqz/4CFsylHtP/D/UhvxMWyy4ymctY356nO0sffCyNyMeYFlNtcrU4zLdmGbRjdNxP  6QP4Q3/1CNgJo/l0cu2/1dmPAlxtIu/sGfwQ92/1LMCq58Cz76yIc33/gT2PzxX8K7b5icLeEURxwZPjIr0jSPPiuXUEtHIkzage8Z7bMs  U/0bz/36MEhZvkeSV2bXppYrOBIOsnKaY8ERPmt/dUv8/ge34MMf3IU1/p70O96Vn0P/5H0t6c6b6/DhJ4/go/WRn5Puw B7 lEPKLoP9E7s7DwUva2x7/v0w jqm cqKQT PfNvaj/K3V6m0e04EbYhliwr3PvI6v3GTaZvtDmxz6i/lbrTr28UOMnX/hG/T90Dgx7C5BnsfbxnYeKLaF8YCj4Pmz8UPmU8kEvYudkJ6l8RqQ TeUPB0aUS eDTqOOFlHkZ8yILXS JW1EOX3QEPDEyq0n6Mh yzy5kdm0qHhypmQ5233EQ9EPpXBr/Np9MY/PFM4rLSv8idvQHPoe34F19RqcQYm5ramAh7/K5NJlGt kybpY4dl1xUQMomWZp5JEtR1/A51/YPnsq6HS/Hx31r4jra95QcLSUgiOQ34XaR9tQS6RoNEskpfOcpkBJ3Ioy5i  QXW0z3nsSB6KOv8eXJMh1xvENfWSmDH/w8 j1MyD67k9m1KeX4yuAodYmSeFZGo/359yROZRNSn1EU03Oa3e YmRjbGq7GUentJwQWOWRu9jb1uTDbBuN1YnKG9f8IH31UGx/E8rLehGvX3rSzK5hVOTx I2bTHAjqXxHX17yh4GgpBY3Ud2D9/buwPtFIxUcq0hogybKLMuYkF1tM955kwRJxcN6QaW/1z Do60fwvr5ULrKEevQ5ss9uZXZtKhocHX36PfhzHvSoGSV5j7mT  ql5jDmjwQ/Dfie1BsZTpbILhGeUzSe/B94xn4WXxO2YoxrYW22/0Zg2CAs3KjRfUu0o1rupvd/5geJ08OPozeP/9P4ObY7dGiFmg9Zt3Jy8Vj s5fvyAA0H9K0IdSJk3FByRkFwQmZ8xHy uykVZlnL5KPG7H4wfucN153/ vbGfcXW9JCQXVfK3qX IZSQcv5zSLDg6//cy61r2JUxYd7IJ85ELo9vPdxc/0zcjQf0r4m1n3lBwREJyQcSVMXfZiSxFueGI3JhZAbUhd8J E1fXS0JyUSV3mzJkHUsPjsrw3fe/Y3gPl0n9EH6AB0vnWMKEdSebMB8h3boX1L8i2m4oOCIhIbEUO2  OOSyNuwrtTZPGJy0w7kchBmYb3YzKzcqVgprlvvTs5W12mcsP0  tOl7C0ZO1fh13rO XhKSyy552xRvs5FMXUci49sbfwhvfkM5cb8P1/y/go94NrBfwCfvvztaQvmdTfgB30djWpZpJ1h3sgnzEdKte0H9K/TACGXeUHBEQnJBxMqYh5tw85//EJeZdiI4g1L7cy216HiZXK5KDWuT1lWcqI6Gd3RGmFmyXa 2vyAt8Alnlyg4IiFZpORtU6mzRAtMqIF1J5swHyHduhfUvyLez  uYNBUckJBdE7Iz5L DTH9TEORJjl3DpaWj/DD4aM5OSrRORAciMNtBOLDeyyVQLCNVZDZFr0zfKjj rxP56UWJZrPC1ePnh7BIFRyQki5TcbcqY7W32WdPGCdadbMJ8h  HTrXlD/img7o CIhITEUiYZ86NP/wY UHteeMceO8eAL2n7E7FMRDnr77wHwW4N3hlzhkTWTuToIIC/4Zl5xBK/b8VnsH7xQ/Brdplyxpb7 afwER5QiJmAdgP4MS5h4aO6GKx8F9Y/ pQFan8kU6N Ch9 EMgyRQA37tyMLNeLIkaZVXBkKD/MSkTBEQnJIiV/m4pnHbOZnZ6tYN3JJsxHSLfuBfWvoOCIhIQkl4w35rF0slyisy  PGZSIYTPz8I7j5e mzTLadyNHBT Fv9RkoNasTWYai6mmX0jjb9apRXQxEMDvUz8SMDiv/k0 S1z5NcGS 1vTyw9S lJCBhGShssxtCutONmE Qrp1L6h/hd43o8wbCo5ISC6IjDfmhmDhjT JJD4YHUqofQZnMnb/Bm6W09fR23UiWP63ojNV4dI9fbZEvSYCidFnzTLxet 4Bv7me IAvfB6Y2dHGIOj8Xuyxl8vfn8s xSfifu92CzRqHwxm6UCJf27ojJZzyQkJFlkmdsU1p1swnyEdOt  eUP KUd8sZN5QcERCckFkkjE/OvgR1NQSkEiWJe0z2uzRf/fh9 Tnx5/gbtWJ8ODgG4llJ5gd7t034kvJRsvaRq ZJb3ccTMx4mA8ceI4u1YMSJ7rJ7BPXh4z9nrlterBlbhONXNkK  J VdfTpB/At/n7s zSZqGcSEpJMssxtCutONmE Qrp1L6h/Be8rNZk3FByRkFwQmdqYf/4JfIinpU YvYiLVblhwoGogeMSCWBU4CBmWRLfE5P0ci2WqcnrHbd8Lk3GX  m/qtcaCwBzlT3V/SUhIErLMbQrrTjZhPkK6dS of0W8P503FByRkFwQyW/M/wEOgr QMxnZsy3ZlTtKkx2VN BNXyZfODqA4IObIkPehMQEStLLlcvUjMHRdNeLMv56zdc6Sg ev/x895eEhCRNlrlNYd3JJsxHSLfuBfWviPen84aCIxKSCyL5jHls/0uOFNvW5arscaGBewduvv8RfIrlRdLi2h KmF4uBke34B0VeIUy/fWiTLxedq0/8NUyPXY9N/8CAp6gYbrys99fEhKScbLMbQrrTjZhPkK6dS of0XYZ0qZNyvqASAhISEhISEhISEhISmCKCg4IiEhISEhISEhI  SG51KJYeHAkfxIEseTEjcmicFUuUuxyz2Ew Fr PhtcXS9BXFTm1aaGgwGcyd9HDOFscMb j3zN7MM5/00g7MXwOIBqaQVKXguOBuKTaWDdySbMhwup27MB8Edq8Ar6E56  tIqDrn4IjgiByYW/Mh3C6vwOto1P57 lwVS5iV 7ssSp3cAh1bxO6vBP6DXRq96FzOl2H5Op6CaIwDPvQbe9C078B  fuc38sUT6DbuQ3D8Wv7bHqs2dXoAzdaXMJD/HJFm01h96reh3j1hv7PPdO5DDes6fAnBus/q TV7bQPWms/hRL132gG/cgv8qnh/8OIF9CeYC6x7IW3C6T7UG4dMX6 h37kH1eaRDAiXh8LqdkqGvSZUVq5DsxcfuCvevdL1T8ERQRC5s  DbmwyNoVkpQqgZwPAMr6KpcxKrcOWBTrhoBXinfgbpfgZVKE3p  TXrer6yUItzDHrfsIduselJhjVPLqsBvsQ0 NfvOAKYCg0zMEMOOZ3Ka hl7zOqyUbiWDrzSbhkFQ9Qpz4irg1 9AWTmjOGBSLkUdvXIDuoNzGHQb7HPs36WaGEQZHsN  xmMG0rCuhfDJgxZ/Xch4A43 /2oBd4a2rvfQMd/GyrK4eYDRhvsc7MbIJsXxdEtC7Sb29DpZw/8xX3ZBM8PwraSHhzF7lUB0PUfaTNM5g0FRwRxQbA35mgwsSM2G  cjsu***sSt39tiVK50qbswrUOscT93puLpegnAJOnRrGBC1u8b  ZlGF/Dzb8OmzX7kUDGBY0HTZYQFW m pcWrUpHtSsGhzHdJsmnFBs yUo1/ZkvV/DcXCLB3griTrhbNNa6PytlGsTgwisezFsAjrWa9pMngJt4I2R3  ngQqwW1BaYwumVBcqd2S85CZmfY70JbHzTAGcoSBUeToOCIIC4  ImYw5H/F829CZvYb fgCdDMtTZlMuGvEnsNP5KpNhti53xtiWyx2klBmjZbpegnCJmI  W1HWA4hRe9V JzZ6fQP3oCHS3IGB4/gs32y/B77NqUGOgo Z3kTE6aTeOv30g6oeicrsrZoRjj7IUJrLtzm4ABT8tnAWJJc6x  P4Fn7CRwPY8ERh/UxvZfCWVczbHz2TLtofL22FX1twRRCtxGY3g63wOfLFVPg rwK5XrsM8NX0Hshn1zL4CjeTlyg65 CI4IgcpHNmJs6LTSIailYrLMawyzKHS1DWcs0QmZf7myxLjfNE  Vqy6yUItwxh0AvAL18Fr6nv/cHldh3o4gzM4BAa9X04MQQYw/4LeMHtGe7/qUFJe9 2TaUHLik2LW02JS1oQsYETiaw7m5tAs6E3YZK/SkcM72uquAxdMBPEroRM2r43hn7mNp3hT81/fGZOvMg2qJwr1t8ftYjzwnXXbjsMh5Yqr1tz2P7W0VgHy7rTg2  O9Oc42U5coOufgiOCIHKRzZgL4xd2ZiGncNTcgI0MS8BmUy5zf  o52wN9Qy0/ssC9XMYBuvRwa2NV6F/R8UbZYl5vqCC3qegniooDO223wvGvgNQ5ku1EByCthV3Dvzwlz/vh F/5Hsg1ehWogR8HROdTet25TqYFLmk3LGDQh4wInA1h3tzZBOt7K  aQ2daeXYJ4Mj8Z6YoThXg3Hsb6OzcmN0tCCc69bwvI2Co3P29g  ZU/C1oMj1x/fJgqQxecw CWFDFv0sFRKnPmHhew1mnWDtxga7/8BmTMm8oOCKIC0I2Y57WoWfHVbmIfbmzxbrcjM7OJFxdL0HMl5  hdCJdq6Q5RBfzgCAax997y74GPSQ5U4pPE/j7x3XyfD0rJg8ZhP3zfuk1RcDSecDYc9bwqA1jUjczGJ8H9YbW  yfo0iwBoFRzhw1AJv1ZAAY4E41y1/FtZGzzLfP1eFigxewlUe6rlmUgsew24i c9r6HfuQlm9ht9bVVlUYwy hKanvi/aTlyg61 /TpR5Q8ERQVwQXBlzl50IlUsQF4HRbEK4pAeDoeYutLtTOmh8Q7  ue9jvKMrcprPvy1B/3zDwAr3QlujSSL6G7JpcXn0IvqLHAdzYJbKbBvW5xKeljqHsq4  GTtoXUYW2mAKz3uRILPCDyg8qBUqkJzhkdoLApd/xQcEQSRC1fG3GUnQuUSxEVAzh6og09xdoifZbSW3FyegWH/ABre1VG2OD77cw28G8zRlA7lMrcprPty1F/OXpR9aIXBrtpHtirvsQiMKl4D9gqQ6rvwuh30YK/uiaWkpiiSDwqw9uPviD15mWD3prsFfmR/3 LR9U/BEUEQuXBlzF12IlQuQVwQpLOnL3 rB bU3TaIwOi6YbT9t9DtjJy ZW5TWPelrT933tcN96cYFFq3gyMI/Ova3rtZI/fEjsuMtwB0/VNwRBBELlwZc5edCJVLEEQmhi hvfkoHG1f5jaFdSebMB9It 7R9b/w4Eg9ACQkJCQkJCQkJCQkJEUQBQVHJCQkJCQkJCQkJCSXWhQLD  47kT4Iglpy4MVkUrspFCl/u6QE0W6ZNra/huP0ANjOmSnV1vQQxe0TK5mptNmn9E/A9LXdEyujBS gdfwnBZgf6Q0wOcA qzSP Mas2ldqOh3C6vwOtRCawE jWb8sMbFo6a0x3ve5DcPw1e00dgKqnus5mF7DuhbQJp/tQ5/tVRrou4LaisRRWt1MyOoQ3ni6 ePdK1z8FRwRB5MKVMc9eLnMcmtvQSWTQwQw5m D5AfRMZzAYcHG9iF258oDEkum8DkxdfJUZ TXpQNnh6noJYvbEz7eZBrQdDah4d F FYMP1t4iB1  hHZjE7Zr99h7vw7ThiOT29SYdszPoilBKZ4xLDzzpwJ /Q6UlTPK01aXIk7eSrmhnTmTzS5g3YthE1D/uxBwh1sEvR4/QFRP0c7A6/c22OeKn1a6OLpN6y9tSPap6cFR7F4VAF3/kTbDZN5QcEQQFwRrY8469FZtCw5zGdskmTsRPqJ7y9j5D/tdaHd61hlyMpU7Q6zL5c7QaqLDwQP81tcfwtPdW1CKOEfjcXW9  BDF7Zhwc9fah3T2G0xcvRAYvPTiKgOWKw1kRqzaV0o55uSwoC4  MfDeGEoiNXGqUSx5mhgLV5fL18N HwZrULWPdi2AR0rE0H2450za Ep2jftx78cklhdDumv7Qh0aemtgsKjnQoOCKIC4K1MeenYF JjVga4KOfVyeeM5K/E8FDAbeS6UKHr6D3ws5dylfu9NiXa3AAw6U1zDGSOrbtkFxdL0  HMHpvgCA 5rLJgQg8w0pCBh5rhiTiBuFytCW0 85MjOBpXVz579HYyMOCv30g6ofyspRp0TmMXk8MuYN2d2wQMeF  o CxBLWn1P4Fn7CRwPY8ERh9n93kth8/l1GvoifL22ZT1oNA8KodsIKf2ljnxuEn223qdaBkfD40ew2X5p  1S/NC13/FBwRBJGLTMbc1Pmy19qtA9n5q3Xyz6FTu5/syDXsy0Xjux4xynx0taQ7CsIJWangkgz50hisr3fGZCmXX6N2P  fjvNc3Jir8/DlfXSxCzB21MDVbDtiCDG81R1tvKcDCAM/5qChiMrDfhcE9 px6c8N/VzE e4EjUxdxOTQEAkjKbkhI05bELWHe3NgHv2W2o1J/CsX4vQwf8JKEbfl18pu2MfUztu8Kfmv74TJ0h4Fwg7nU7ob9MB  JZpfXasT00NjvTnWLTNkmW/NC90/VNwRBBELmyM bD/JTzjSznQ Jk6pGti p4b3jJ4zT0IYgY6jnUnYhgxjRh7RarxTmJVboQBdOvl0MCu1rt  wLt/JQqZyI9etOYRMx91nv004RePIfr0EURReQ7/b0U7rl21B7tfhS8pqe/AVs0sVNUvEbUEF/OYuBMFDaDTV4I1Ea1uqHZ0om/K75ywIkfYsYu/yBUd6WVG0Ni1fEWQJmvLZBay7W5sgHW/ltIbOtHLsk8GReE/MUJyze14tib NzsqlBJYLxLluDc/bqL88589zxd CJtMT1  4Ppu3I9mnps1oyuc1nHXCv H7xvibTtD1Hz5jUuYNBUcEcUGYbMwxG81dKHPjUoJyIvEBdki4  GVgYn1rwGHb9ysRZHOtOhBvlNah1jkVHOezDYaMKlcgSAFlHyx  Erq3LnQKZy452cWtYo9bxSqkIzke3KjKvrJYipwfa/tqE5ezIgKK KdvDWHaijvVm5Ap5/C95S7QOl7EMzCKDd1bO4ib8PR7flSHrJuwN3KljOuUgMoL7Dey  D3WeLfjTLEWbepuQZHjBx2AeteGJsg9S/qvwpe44AFuFFdI8P HtTKunMuAqxRcCQTOqyaEtksDue6ndBf4mCCCiyVmPvsWJ K31vdNC9Z5M g j4PGhmzqc4aXf/6daLMGwqOCOKCMJ0xVx2SqfMfj325uGn6MdRDB6ACfutwtI AG38PSksQLFy2cgliahLBBTrOsdnrTMSCIwUrp5YhPfgytyms /LUH/fMPACvxILfppYWXV xwO5aL6hBmfUNYVDgCPe6ndBfcnBP3p1I8BkhR59aJHT964ERy  ryh4IggLgj5jfl0HdJMOhGekWcNyv6OtuxmMlOXm5PLVi5BTA/OmFRGjjGOUqu023nhjrU2uj44gsDPltlrmdsU1n056i9nL8o tMLZP3T A/DLq3Ipl iHKl4D9gqQ6rvwuh30YK/uhctSE TsUwXs3nS3wNeDWAfo qfgiCCIXOQz5jIwinRa2XDZiVC5BLE8DPuH0OJL55iDU5rFsh3  lYMuzg9h31vfsjwJAlrlNYd2Xtv7ceV83zIYUg0Lrlg8CXJdLF VrM4W1q6Od8ZnxFoCufz0wQpk3FBwRxAXBlTF32YlQuQRBTMMy  tymsO9mE UC6dY ufwqOCILIhStj7rIToXIJgpiGZW5TWHeyCfOBdO***f8LD47UA  0BCQkJCQkJCQkJCQlIEUSw8OJI/icJwCr1OAM1aDeq7j6Db/w286L2acl02cRmIG5NF4apcxK7ccxgMJp ZlIViXy9BELbMq02ZD60dwtngTPbnXzO7lOeUtRFYd7IJ8 FC6vZsADyD9 AV9E2pvAuGrn8KjpYcnsO/2rI6o4XDNyXekTn/v4YXnY9ht3ME/d4 BE0fyisl7ZyEIZzu70ArnpLxdB/qfOMcZoS5B9XcqVF1ZvldFnA93AC/cxwpd9h/AS/6zyAInic3Bs70uvWUmOz7er C/rOfQsB1/Rvo1LfN5wIUCFfG3GUnYlUuZrTy1LkO7F5GTg9/DcftB7CZcWN4oa XIC4irB03au1IZq7M/a0BqzZ1egDNlilzV0qfDCfQrd/WDqCVZ/3gWUDrmKHva5nG/Dmc6OcA8Y32mLCiNDqMcwxY90LahLn4JIulsLqdEn6Q7IrpkPX  i3Std/xQcLTUp5y6MA89 UCcX81mjpsi8ww 9a0MnltJyePwU9l/oDzVmFWmBx08yxlSp4uTp6R/uab6LdQytn2brsLgerrLg6Hmk3GG/A436A6j7W8y5/R309p/CYbDFOqPfzfa6 YFrb8uD dBIbEF9uy6ytfCD0aoGY6Jg922/C0d7m7Dh8GwGV8Y8e7ns WhuQyeRXhTTh26ClzicNh2bcsPD8srykMlI 8RnBw  XVuK9L uyiWI YEZ555C9 gx1Df2UrNvDftdaEf6xBz9rYHJbUocUrpSMhxKyvuNEpTi6ZTD  A1Er4NfvQFk5ozz1uMysp6TckAM3zC42NjJl8MO6F8MmoO3ehY  D3kWN8Ej5QtcE Fw8mi0dxdJvWX9qQ7FPTg6NZ o zQdd/pM0wmTcUHM2UuLFmRrV1b7yx04Mj/vsYJw3fX70G3g1mcI2HfsVO5GaGu1XbkqeCZ2WKhsLrmfEw0ZT  gKAoLWvaZAX7cgkb7pfZ 2knkGYgER1nBen0Mu3tt2Ol8lb8OivDgtmwnhFsb86meiySZOx  E S2g i4Q7QB37VLx25UrnhhvV6FlOGDitrz Ep7u3oBQ6KZPJdL0zxFW5BDFPhv0n0Np9BO2dffOZLXzAqs4Cj  U2oabNH3NGLBEe4AuA tFIHspJYtSke1Kwa hh0Phuj4EdDOKFoc0pQrqmg7zUcB8zW4Ovlu1GHl/ebHtR3AwgClI h1fnV2P4E614Mm4D wpqh/4z7JH3otvetB79cUhjdjukvbUj0qdzXouBoEhQczZRYcCRHlVZ  W9BOhhTGteA Ec6o/qLwRVKCk3rPmBJ61n7AOI2aI IzHFW1kagLDl9DefCQ7nkkNBUe5HiQCoNE5FqPGNzx BJuRYMZAGJzEgiN DVdTlhikXLdCjd7ZXH8kOJIjX2Ggyv797DF0YoGKeU35JLDzrr  LOUe8wY5wN4PT4GexPGF0TMyKjYNramNs F1x/abofkb8TYQ7P4VbyLIXhK i9sBtZtC036UQxwiUu7L7Ka7XtGPJd7/S4Kpe43MRtjR0TbN3wDAZnNq3NwOAl9FgfmWzXSSed172i2bpI  P2fbpsQAS8nvsKuKkTawxl /kXRCUwcP5ZlzygEsVaGZWK4XBevu3CZgwNOKbwEY1zczu997KW  x Wh Nr9dwtUhcR4ujELqNkNJf6sh LNFn632qZXBk5bfNGV3/FBwtOSNjjUHQFtSCZ3BYX2M38wpUA3zQcOToHtRwqh0NwunzqA  GVAVJ8VGnYl87yoAcdPgqAS/CeiBGY8GE/SRqiSU4fdhStA2HwI40matRw9OGn/JBQGRQdP4V6OdYh8LJusA6U1THsoFKWPmBZfNpd/jvsYL7SysU6bLAO4hk01zZEZ4KnQrc68AL/btx183LVmm78mXL9IVqninVZb8HRURPWeGdoChSxbuvJDlEy0h  cDg5HaQ36t HyI72S/h8GVGk3UgrHenjZqKN PdCCsTrh35qs9qNXE92Uy5qbnQn8W2KtinTwLViN7dJLYl4t6X  I8YZd5eSrqjIJyQ6NK3dKyvF5 VmEOi3wv170QAlYJ1uTPGVbnEZSZpa0SwpO LSdoos60bEW9/EdDh/mlXBFTh79inbkNd6yPOE21W9Der4fcye9Lahr3DJqwrWxfp5 zbVLp9iPaVI7Q RSctaELUYKDl0mKsu1ubgPf9NlTqT FY1/uY***rkQ enrGPpfTRfKbOEHAuEPe6ndBf8j5cDyzT uxYnxp7/kfoz3GK37ZgdP1TcLTk8IeXP6xn7EFD5xkN QZs7 1AFYOBE mkncigCB3/yrXIiNyw14Kqd4MFTypAEo5 hXVEp8pAn sGVjWikSE6738Jz7S/TQ0OuBFS5euNUTQU0flpHQ53MnG5FwviYg1XGH21nlobRcK/0QMh/fvkK6MOQ1yDKBfrg/tB2PfJRjrSL35Z8rr1axQduGhIiRE/vfPl4HdVRADLjYd DSYd4uffThkRlcvi9DpHDFMF/OYuBMFDaDRZMIKvVXxoYgIO/jld9 I61lk5X EzIMvj17ZahebT3VC3NsZ8OO650J8FbnjL4DX3IIjf5xjWnQh/dpIBSjQ4YnAdmYx3EqtykYRDoj2D7Fq7z37L65LqrMWwLlfjvF  uHVWnYV1br0M2RqCpPuQQxDUlbg7bvBrNhW CXRZsy2SijrRNfyRDtrxRfWsbBEfIH4CkbENqNV9JG/yp0psPg6PQFdOVMu7ApckkytvtqDbbrVc3WqX5D2ALrNmWwXwJ  Df8bJGDThwGP9hrbKZDJYd7c2QTreyq6pfm5s3yz6TnztPLWPT  tPR4nCu27H95Tl7m7U1fwuaTE9cv P6bL1PTQ3Oo34H/5uI37Z4dP2Hz5iUeUPB0cwRSwniNzLMPqNmhsKlBmoJ17 Bb3zj3/DPimV1A h3d1jn87 HlW/8V7Dy38jN5CUP7t9njrfc6PkW/ 5V8BoH/LvEyAFmfLsrp dZOWNHodAIyQCEScQw81EsWf 3ZPnhBtOUpRISPTDBOsf3XfFGHgY5uJ78LlTUpla9XCxv z7Tj/q3uH7xe/y6TYZUGO94cJR0hFEPZSi/Jcsp 6xDRT3LfxuWOuLsUKB/Rgm73vruLjNaV Rrep2l8IQbAbRxdkmNAOnve3fhvtKBSiSAyzOZUyI U4Og85A9H6N18JONudBz nMRfRZqwWPYxXLDDs MdSfCjfLaaM8PDyKrPOgfOQOyjhPKVFiVi5g6BLW8UF6vzTIWh  XW5M8ZVucRFJubc48ARXyYl28XK7ZitUTPd6n2U/16zUbdkvyRFt3W8PAmWE9Q1266EfUf9Ic/WKr7nyqjP8e/JhEUyqGIOHM5m/Q6z1slEByWvCYeHTfD075T2XP1b9BuiGtZtas7BEe T4okdJoB1L4xNiPRj6X0zzzAog2pBvI WPhEfhI0HzovDuW4n9JcRH0uKuc O9al8wEBlb40R8b2Sftui0fWvXyfKvKHg6FKjjJBm8LHDauP5S  vM2Svr6auz0duZTZmRmTGHqzLDDGj9DMg18U2QwbiOquBdVuWw  lD9MZc8OzYIl9uayM3mOohwEJC3xbh6MAmxt/TERBQUoarsolLjJo 9SyYWEb eBbczcZ0OigI1W9l9leLBa8tgp49  m2tZlblNY9 Wpv5oR1PdgMyJ9tPILoolzXOBetxP6S45 BImBHH1qkdD1rwdGKPOGgqNLS9wI4ZQ 7o1aSaYlnQrWwLtbrKO1XyowG9CwBHy0M5wm1uGjgMpgiMCguj  7L6xaIUTIc0WQBoKkeHHYv9hpTj5TlN bTdUgz6UT4jOpa5iB56nJzctnKJS4ycuTea8ERDt7wATKc Wbt0WizlNNWlvtoi004wq5WKjBnvMHsDL9WxjK3Kaz7ctRfzl6  UfWiFAXe8jxb9UMVrwF4BUn0XXre4/7ruwWqav5azTxW48tui6Pqn4IhYANIZjhgqxfSndkfBwGNnfIa  VecANw7phpEXBjDVftqiWYmTNEJgRdTJ1AtUhTF9 PmM 7lmww2UnQuUSxAyQjla4VA6XBgf6nkyFdGgrVedLbuyRtr6ikv  p8yQK/USa0ZW5TWPelrf/EPtothdYtPyz4emR56Gxx5LfF0PWvB0Yo84aCI4K4ILgy5i47E  SqXIIhpWOY2hXUnmzAfSLfu0fVPwRFBELlwZcxddiJULkEQ07D  MbQrrTjZhPpBu3aPrf HBkXoASEhISEhISEhISEhIiiCKhQdH8idBEEtO3Jhk5xwGg zZ qYvF4yHRNpgV27adYnX1YbtcEO6BdNeb15clUsQF5V5tSmzTRv  C2eBM7tWafn8v1p1swny4kLpVe58Hr6Bv2de5RNc/BUcEQeTC3pgP4XR/B1rx1J6YUtVT5x/8BqKnbKczdbk8U Jtmco1eS7GOKzKTbsuzFhYuQV 1YfgmDkqL15Yb261u97Z46pcgnAK37x/Zy5HLVi1qdMDaLZMmbsy2jQ8C2hd2BtxCPdzOJHvDXsPYUPP/jf4ElqRg3OTYN0LaRNO96HON/Njlrp7UE2c9VR8CqvbKeFnTK6YDlkv3r3S9U/BEUEQubA25vxwuVIiZfso5a08dDbDQazTlDs6PFAdMGwy3GZsy  jVfF6YqbYhztviJ46xCzAHbbz8b64worK53DrgqlyCcggMZ6oT/QQ/2Dw8gaHxsPdM7jsltSqQ6XykZjlrIatP4mT4iQ2ooPMX4ObvEG  pTCMuRBu8o2pYB1L4ZNQHu6CwG325jprAXeGtpZ/QwtBh o2mCfs7GybimOblmg3dwWhx5nBu/LJnjage/pwVHsXhUAXf RNsNk3lBwRBAXBHtjrgKDuIGUTgA3PvZnHk1frjLYWG4JyrW9G  c/gpF3X6GwvLuWadadtV 7scVUuQThFD45wEGMngMfNLWhPcS6cwqpN8aBm1eA4ZrVpMujh  9uZuzOFFe3RNlMGvdy12eHkSrHsxbAI61mvgJ2b80fbeGOmNn6  E17jD04lAY3fJZ01sTn4U0 AH0nd5o1lNvSxEoONKh4IggLgiZjDkf8Xw70ZnxDt1yxkgxi3L  F6zcMBns8tuWmXVee60Wsr3fGuCqXIObHqTgEG2d3IzMlGEjch  wY6hakOnQEWyDTq 6kzwMPjR7DZHi1fs2tT8qBcv5P83qw2Da9l1TwjxGe517bhcK WfrinBtbduU3AgKflswCxpDnWJ/Cs/YTVPxYccV5Dv/dSOOtqhk0d0KvA12ujs6hcUAjdRmB6O9waf/YQ1 fV5OHNw1fQeyGfXMvgKN5OXKDrn4IjgiBykc2YmzotxpiOO42Z  lJs68jge63LTrivH9SL21ztbXJVLEPMB9 NsQEU6c9EkBmJmlwckkUBjCIPeHrQ6v2K/4QGvHejiDAwPijpwjDM58SCr/THs839jeTUoaQMitm0qfSAlo00bOxAk/qZcvm41U4B1d2sTMIC9ze7fUzhmel1VwWPogJ8kdCNm1PC9M37  vxb4r/Knpj8/UGQLOBeJet/gsrEeeE667cBl4PLBUe9uex/YLi8A XCafGhzpz3GynbhA1z8FRwRB5CKbMRfGL zMFDlmcGZSbqqDMR7rctOuK8f1IvbXO K8W4dVZdxX69DNkagqT7kEUSzQ6fOk84 bwO8C3/uHy88iI96areDt9Jr8G2ErxGdVAPJKfBZnW06Y88f3u4hvUcvV  wu9G51B737pNpQ6kZLVpKUETRzqlE/YaKbDubm2CdLyVXQudaeXYJ4Mj8Z6YoThX 0HZ30Zn5cbpaDE4163heRsFR7hHbQMq/hY0mZ64fnmwVAavuQdBLKji36UCotQ T29XjFg7cYGu//AZkzJvKDgiiAtCNmNOwRFngcHRLHBVLkHMDN1R0xBLyjRnbPAl  NL0yVHkGt6HY5K cI 8u3P 2/N2/Bz4mOVAJVxL7JWXAof625EHjsB  b92mFhIcsW/LsNQX614Ym6BmMrieV8FrHEB/iLqJZh8d9vegVtZtrgiwRsGRvNerhgQYC8S5bnnftDZ6lod9OG  xUR7OsWmCppBY8ht1EMiU5AKFew  tquytMXibU98XbScu0PWvXyfKvKHgiCAuCK6MuctOhMoliCWDO  31XwWuq1Ni4NG6HBThqZgiXzQXs36uZkrOkwh2 SmowssxtCuu PPXHPTMPwCtd0e49gy hU/f FHpBDcoZEgLNC/e6xXbwGOqeCjjZM9w6jLWHUzhq3okEnxF4QOVBqVSFZiLdfPHR  9U/BEUEQuXBlzF12IlQuQSwbcacPD2BuwB7PFCkDo0oV6ntahq1cG  IIsPvtzDbwbo2BpmdsU1n056i9nL8o tLpqNkK7P3w2RARGlfBZcEvhdTvowV7dS0/cwbPcrUHZ3xF78jLB7k13C3w9iHWArn89MEKZNxQcEcQFwZUxd  9mJULkEQSRRjveaYbT9t9DtjJy ZW5TWPelrT933tcN96cYFFq3gyMI/Oty6aJ8baaw9nO0Mz4z3gLQ9U/BEUEQuXBlzF12IlQuQRCZGL6E9uajcLR9mdsU1p1swnwg3bpH1//CgyP1AJCQkJCQkJCQkJCQkBRBFBQckZCQkJCQkJCQkJBcalEsP  DiSPwmCWHLixmRRu***KXa55zAYZEsRPglX10sQF5V5tanogba  KIZwNztj/ka Zfchx2JkG1p1swny4kLo9GwDP4D14BX1TKu CoeufgiOCIHLhypi77EQKXS6mqPXUeRK/iZ1ang9X10sQxQSzoN2Datr5aHzT/52x55hZtanTA2i2TJm7hnC6vwOtRJpkPHj2dpiaPDzrB88CWvc  hOP6avbYBa83ncBI5B0ieybSM5xzpnO5DnW/mn3B/CkxhdTsl/BytleQ5YxPbkgN0/VNwRBBELlwZ8 zlMsehuQ2dRHpRTB 6CZ4fQM9yVMvF9SI25YaH9KnDKS0dnnG4ul6CKCZ4oOrb6YdHp  xw4qzO5TYlDSldKhkNJ ZlNJSjF0ymHB6JWwK/fgbJyRvmZPqWoo1duaAdyyrKWLjhC270LAdczZjprgccP9I3dH  z5gtME V/wzd4qj27T 0oZkn5oeHE1oSw7Q9R9pM0zmDQVHBHFBcGXMM5fLR3NvyVHVKM  N F9od /NNXFwvYleudHS4MZ/NoYaurpcgiskigiMGD2pWDeWg89kYBT8awgnFtl/SDrN9DcfBLSjh6 W7BocXr2cNymVvbJ0VWPdi2ARR7 RBu2gDb4z0NuxDt71vPfjlksLodkx/aUOiT01tExQc6VBwRBAXBFfGPH 5eGL6VvIsheEr6L2wG1l0cb2IbbncQUoZBR72n8BO56tMHZGr6  yWI4sACjHYT2nwWJ nQiRnbNeFMJhxBGZxoszV2bUoMdJT8DiQsE589ejsZGPDXbySd  UH4Qbc24xFbYi2043NuACj8YdTxYd c2AQOels8CxJJ2H07gWfsJHA9jwRGH2f3eS3FtaoYtMnvGwNdr  W9HXFkwhdBshpb/U4fq8Kg/V1dD7VMvgaHj8CDbbLzP1T7NG1z8FRwRB5MKVMbcvF43vesQoc  2egpDsK2ZeVuMC63DRHKFx2I504S1xdL0EUB92Jizvf7D3c2/fVHtRqLJCJByisPdZqe/CVts/Htk2lD3SYAgAE62mYTUkLmqRjy7 H2w3DMr4YWHe3NgGDzdsskHsKx50arKrgMXTATxK6ETNq N4Z 5jad4U/Nf3xmTpDwLlA3Ot2Qn ZCCzV3rbnsf2tsT41NTjSn Nse9/mha5/Co4IgshFPmM gG69HBqc1XoXsuZPsi7XECgkgyNGqvFO4uJ6Eety0xwh1vnwE8  g31HIbO7JfL0FcNNBxU860cOjUSDmfNVqtQvPpLvi45 Uc2981OQAhZo1WvSY8DWqhM27dpgz2SyAcyTAwCMkSNEkHNtzX  hAkd1pJ7mWJg3d3aBFlvaU9Hg1rKsU8GR I9Edyeq32Z7G js3IpgeUCca7bsf3lOW8DFX8LmkxPXL88WCqD19yDIBZU8e9Sf  WpqnxRtS/xv L4x/qYTdP2Hz5iUeUPBEUFcEFwZc tyuVFeG 29GfbhsFGNLR/BjDl3oXxRZo5SO6J8uLpeglgoEceQ2YTuDvh6IgOvBUdqydXgS  2h68vW3NiDoPGSfVfuDZHIA Xdv1T6Gzm4tskfIuk3NNThi39Jrw6a L5GVx2e/5D9NYN0LYxPC2XDU9Sp4jQPoD9Vsxuhah/09qJV1mygCrFFwJO ZxczZPHGu2wn9ZZjwRz7bKLXgMewmkv/E lT83qrKohpDb0srHjQO 7Fnd7Ho tevE2XeUHBEEBcEV8bcvlzW6fUeQ91THWgF/NbhaOaEG38PSqUqNBOpcc24uF7kspVLEIsjtqSHj3qXoOxvQ9D  uhokN t1H0O5O77wtc5vCui9P/XHPzAPwSlfAa2pp0fkSOjW7dwq9AIPX2SSwmQb3up3QX3JO4ah  5JxJ8RsjRpxYJXf96YIQybyg4IogLgitjPpNyeUaeNeYA7UA3Q  8pSF9eLXLZyCWKRiOVDyqETgVDQ9KFcrkOnU2fOM3OQTKm1c7D  MbQrrvhz1l7MXZR9aYUCLzn/AZ/nEUi4RGFW8BuwVINV34XU76MFe3YPVtKWXOftUAbs33S3w9SDW  Abr KTgiCCIXroy5y06EyiWIiwhzlPca4IXLhq6AVw80J28IZ4Mz6W  RPxzK3Kaz70tafO /rhtmQYlBo3Q6OIPCvy6WL8rWZgksbd8ZnxlsAuv4pOCIIIheuj  LnLToTKJQhiGpa5TWHdySbMB9Kte3T9Lzw4Ug8ACQkJCQkJCQk  JCQlJEURBwREJCQkJCQkJCQkJyaUWxcKDI/mTIIglJ25MFoWrcpFCl4tZmDyVMvU3sYP58JT/B7CZMVWqq slFgFm89qCWiue tkVJ9Bt3I8mPeD7RO7MLDV9EbBqU6cH0GyZNqcP4XR/B1qJTGB4TtFtmYFNS2eN6a7XfabTr9lr6gBUlepa6ZvpOH5OTQ  pY90LahNN9qPP9KpiI4R5UE nMi09hdTslo0N4489X8e6Vrn8KjgiCyIUrY569XOYENLehk8ig  gxlyNsHzA iZzmAw4OJ6EZtyw3Moynegnjh7As86ucqM/Jp0oOxwdb3EIkg7F2cODHqw3/0C9uoNQzuUDPvQbQcQdHqjoICn1bY7oHlZmNym5EGnpux4/CyaUvKw1vDMnwr49Tujc5V42mrtvCaUckMMoITnKL2yPgAV614  Mm4C2excC/lzgZv4WePwA0dGBr1w9fMBog32u Gmli6PbtP7ShmSfmh4cxe5VAdD1H2kzTOYNBUcEcUGwNuasQ2/VtuAwl7FNkrkT4aPPt4xBwbDfhbbujE0gU7kzxK5c6VRxYx49t  wMDp/X1h/B09xaUlHNkgavrJRbBAoMj1gb3W7uw196FTko6bDysc8Ovw3bt  3igoSBxqLLJauZntipUdnumSLcW3VZviQY06WFYHnc9G5FBZhX  BCse2XoFzbC89nOg5Ym8fXy3ejDq8MqEreXbjvsaBqqYIj88G2  iWeaB9z71oNfLimMbsf0lzYk tTUAQ4KjnQoOCKIC4K1MeenYF8ZjVimwTvrq/IMinTydyJiGVEiXejwFfRe2I0s5it3emzL5Q5SZMaIES6tYY6R  1LFth TqeolFIBzJsr8pD368AtXgZdIZx1F5PiPpQzN4JNJbD89gcCY KWYsTTOS5zAYxB0iW07hRe8VDA3BER7Yuup32Cck/Jm oZWPS0ib0M4QsBhhAUqjvj8qJ1722QBOj5/BvpqVSNQDkcGJZvvs2pQY6Cjp16ngOnk7GRgkdCUJZ4gMLZ4HD  w/Z/bezCVh35zYB69zyWYBY0up8As/aT B4aAr4md3vvRQ2n98jQ1 Er9e2rAeN5kEhdBshpb/Ukf1Jos/W 1TL4Gh4/Ag223H7s1h0/VNwRBBELjIZc2lEI50We63dOpCdv1on/zy2VyaJfblofKNr6cVhj7qjIJyQ6BK0dKyvd8ZYl2twhPCa1zQ  nyxhApeDqeolFIJ99dfgpPjt8aZI Q4IOUhs6L76WQZByFpSzw9oYttev9qBWizny6KyvbaS0Zfa93Y  48R0j7XQYkJ oZPTc4/LFnfNj7GBp7 9Bcb8lnOs IdLwOHTjGGZqIrWBEymZ66u1Bq/MrXk6yHgz2 VptD74K9/nYt6n0dmoKABC8bsNsSlrQFCIDsbTDPTWw7m5tAgabt6FSfwrH  eqCK94U74CcJ3XA98uf1jH1M7bvCn5r  EydIeBcIO51O6G/TASWaX12rE8N7038 dOfYzHwULLsl aFrn8KjgiCyIWNMR/2v4Rn3AFC42fqkK6JkVZueMvgNfcgmLA52LoTiTlRSMTYK1KNd  xKrciMMoFsvhwZ2td6Fc/lOFqzLHTfSznTcffZbrgM9WBpH9uslig9z6l 8gD4fZa K2SI5Gl/hz0XS R72D6DhXRWzTNV7YfvhAdMqC66e7srAir8s4O0qurxTob5PlKG  c lfiWUUn/YT9LX5fGBy9gl73hRz9x9euylkurOsd8Lfvyz0n/APse2K2ZiJj6jA8HVP2DTlqbqqHmDVa9ZrwNKiF9bFuUwb7JdD  atHxFkLxvgpSgSUMEEFcnBgdYd7c2Aa9RLR1mEjrTyrFPBkfiP  REsn2sBfnRWbrKO5o1z3Y7tL895m6r4W9BkeuL6Hddn631qanC  utx8G/k3chiwYXf/hMyZl3lBwRBAXhMnG/DX0O3ehzI1LiTlW8cQH2CFhkgBhfGrBY9hNJBJIYt2JcKO8NnL  O B6BKlQiSwBkHS1HrKzKnQPW5Zo6IrWsUeo5nCmwwNX1EvOEPfO  HD8RSOfVMlH1odZ/D4X35b74PRXu/5EF9D/cRqD0v6r0aBJ2H4Bv3x BsTCCX7GnfxaTk1WE32Ab/LfHvt/x77DtKrB4ymUi4Z47ZCByV/t1X7Ce zj6Pz /hE/ZM699ZEYGJ rf3ILnHMeL8Yd12RJnyb1LrwPdgpJT97ZieYvV4q/YxdHZrkT1C1m1qgcERH5zaeDjRBmLdC2MT1EwG1/UqeI0DFvCjbkazdAjuZauVdZsoAqxRcCSXjq5m2zs2a5zrdkJ/GZ05FmLus2N9Kn5vVWVRjcH7JvV9HjQyZlOdNbr 9etEmTcUHBHEBWE6Y646JFPnPx77cnHZy2PNOWOOS tQblTGt9WG6uIHC5etXMI1GDw8imaOKyQyUMBgTpvRSiI Fy7b4SPbOGCzDUG7O7IJubGtx3K3Kaz78tRfDQJcAa ppUXXVyyw8KgXYPBqnuFcJO51O6G/5JzCUfNOJPiMkKNPLRK6/vXACGXeUHBEEBeE/MZ8ug5pJp0IHw1eY87Rjtz3YMfU5ebkspVLuEKO nKHIFvad2eEMwiqvnh z92EcyaWCCmnTQZ/TR/KGbI3jiVRDzPL3Kaw7stRf/kc8xlRNRuBzn/AZznFUi7RD1W8BuwVINV34XU76MFe3RNLTk3NJWefKmD3prsFv  h7EOkDXPwVHBEHkIp8xl4FRpNPKhstOhMolLgdDOBuc5WqfLhj  2D6Hl35BLx3B0 y40EgEKsz17DW054RXw6kEORy6daD3MLHObwrovbf25875umA0  pBoXW7eAIAv 6XLooX5spuJJkZ3xmvAWg65 CI4IgcuHKmLvsRKhcgiCmYZnbFNadbMJ8IN26R9c/BUcEQeTClTF32YlQuQRBTMMytymsO9mE UC6dY u/4UHR oBICEhISEhISEhISEhKYIoFh4cyZ8EQSw5cWOyKFyVi9iVew6D  QfxMh ko9vUSBGHLvNrUcDCAM/m7Dn9dJYuYMosY1p1swny4kLo9GwDPdTJ4Bf1ZJD2ZM7r KTgiCCIXroy5y07EqlxMFeupcx3kOS1hat/XcNx AJsZz3Mo9PUSxGWCte9GrW3O2GWBVZs6PYBmy5S5awin zvQSgQ4J9Ct35ZZ8vSzfvCMoxtwx1 HdTy4dvASelMkoMC6F9ImnO5DnW/mxyx196CaOOup BRWt1MiDhg2HbJevHul65 CI4IgcuHKmGcvlzkOzW3oJJwCTB 6CV7icNp0bMoND8tTh0lGDshTB99mS5PsQs Iq3IJoqgM 11oB23o5Ez/PLlNiUNKV0qGQ0n5QZ0lKMXTKYdpxCvg1  MDp3lZ/rgQbdXZQY95pDuP4ZuxrPlFFj3YtgEtN27EHCHGzOdtcBbQzuL  9vXt0UG4fKBqg33OfaruSRRHt2n9pQ3JPjU9OIrdqwKg65 CI4IgcmFtzFmH3qptJU sz0nmToSncL1lDEa4o5PhoEu7cqVzw41q9CwnDJzW1x/C091bUMpwvkqm650hrsoliGKCo911FoBsQm3S7FGK3bNqUzyoW  TU4juh8NkbBj4ZwQtHmlKBc25Mpl9XnlZPHgqfgKHe6ZKx7MWw  COtZrhpTpaHtvjPQ27EO3vW89 OWSwuh2TH9pQ6JP5QcuU3A0CQqOCOKCYG3MB19CE0/dnhQM8NHPq/KAvnTydyLMsTncSp6lMHwFvRd2I4u25XJHJTJjxMDrW/fFaLC8VtuOId/1To rcglivrCgofcY6miXwlmVHIxZphYGK7F9PnZtSgywlPwOJCwTn  z16O1ln/vqNpBOa9rpk2H8CO52vrO2Qc5uAAU/LZwFfSbOfJ/Cs/YQFq7HgiMPsfu lsPlqhi3eF HrLJCdyWHAOSmEbiOk9Jc6aX223qdaBkfD40ew2X5p9RzOC13/FBwRBJGLTMbcFAyw19qtA9n5q3Xyz2N7dJLYl4vGdz1ilLnDUq  pp3y9neeKBTArW14sdwqpejih7TXN2jAFUCtblzhhX5RLEXMH2  WZEO8vAMBmdaI4zYJTxQ9j600IagU/7TLvSHOBuzDXUWUIwc8ddwHNyCUrhc9gS6jfsQHD0Ry9q0JXK2  bSrdPpgCACRtNiXtdQa3yxgg2i3zxbq7tQmo59tQqT F404NVpU9DR3wk4RuRJCK752xj23AWvM5nPCfmv74TJ0h4Fwg7  nU7ob9Uz0oYWKb12bE NTU40p9j/K4alCz7w3mh65 CI4IgcmFjzIf9L EZH1lF42fqkK6JTpkb3jJ4zT0IYgY6jnUnkhKgRIMjRqrxTmJV  LpIYrRXGn3fm7Fq7z37L66IHS OwLlfjvFuHVWXcV vQPZdvZCBPuQRRPIT9qcgR7mF/D2p8Lw5rG/FZhIhd0mZpQnvyijmRFagGvxo52fhexYdm04cyOnjn7O/WNqBz8hya61uwt3s7tH3WbcpgvwSaLZGvCNKCprTXERboHe2Av  6GW4Y0H6 7WJkjHW9m10JlWjn0yOBLviRmKc7UflP1tdFZuTAC5IJzrdmx/eS7aj78FTaYnrt9xfbbep6bOXIrnMpx1wr/h 8b4m07Q9R8 Y1LmDQVHBHFBmGzMcX3 XbnevQTlROID7JAwOYEwPrXgMewmEhgkse5EuFFeG 35GfbhsFENHSSBrKPliJVVuYipQ1DLC X1Zkmra13ujHFVLkHMlpGDHGnm3MFj7TDiuEXtknf/Lnxb/i6SHaAtuwc Blflu2LjuhpVl59LymhmxrpNLSQ4ygbWvTA2IaLzVfAaB3xWb5  SpTyACYd0WiwBrFBxhgNgCb9WQAGOBONfthP4yTDSkPdfmPjvW  p L3VlX21hi8T1Tf50EjYxbXWaPrX79OlHlDwRFBXBCmM aqQzJ1/uOxL1ffV4AGrgJ 63A0QsqNvwclClJScVUuQcwW6RB7LTiSTtqwfwgtfy22XyK/XVJ/W62Nnw1e5jaFdV e uOemQfgla6A19TSouszg xO9YIaC3ijiXNc4F63E/pLDi4zvRMJPiPk6FOLhK5/PTBCmTcUHBHEBSG/MZ uQ5pJJ8Iz8jDHyN BboYselOXm5PLVi5BzJxBD/bqzHFTDk/Jg/qenqnSYJeYI91gNkIFVOmwv91rWM0 LHObwrovR/3l7EXZh1ZXzUag8x AX16VAbG43xWvAXsFSPVdeN3K9rMaTyOvyNmnCti96W6BrwexD  tD1T8ERQRC5yGfMpQMS6bSy4bIToXIJ4iKSYpdw2Y8/KYuZcrIfWB1XsMxtCuu tPXnzvu6YTakGBRat4MjCPzrcumifG2m4KzrzvjMeAtA1z8FRw  RB5MKVMXfZiVC5BEFMwzK3Kaw72YT5QLp1j65/Co4IgsiFK2PushOhcgmCmIZlblNYd7IJ84F06x5d/wsPjtQDQEJCQkJCQkJCQkJCUgRRLDw4kj8Jglhy4sZkUbgqF6F  yCYKYhnm1qeFgAGfydx3 ukp7PWUWMaw72YT5cCF1ezYAvl1v8Ar6E5OauEfXPwVHBEHkwp  Uxd9mJLEu5w95D2AheRjaWt5rq1H97XF0vQRSGYR 67V1o je0Q0JPoNu4n tcHKs2dXoAzZYpc9cQTvd3oJUIcFh96rdlemr9rB88s kG3PHXYR3tweAl9CJJI34D 81di2x8Aqz7fG0CZpm7B1XjmUzj3psB/Myd6xMyqGLyjftQR90OnkPQfBQ7uy8/89etG/hBsiumQ9bnfD9zoOufgiOCIHLhyphnL5c5Ds1tcVhjBEwfugle  4nDadFxcL5KtXHFIZKmk0gq/huPgFvt3vjOlCOLywRy37iPYlam/S14ddoP9kZ3gAVMAQUdPBW7H5DYlzmRaCduvBj oswSleDrl8EDUijyoVjqj/EyfEnv9qgzs2HXtP4autAPCcb0CVX0gZQxY9/nahNhhvVh/bwMCnmo75SDfSQx6sN/9AvbqDUMfMGI4OIZnnScT gKswxrT5StxJtDETIb2zF 3tqT1lzYk 9T04Cjn/Zwjuv4pOCIIIhfWxpx16K3allWaWxsydyI8heut8IR6nWG/C 0MDk6mcmdI9nJxJPma6HjwpP3S6IT LLi6XoJwCTp0axgQtbvG1MXD/h5s HXYrt2LBjDqEMzy3VTn0qpN8aBm1eA4ovPZGAU/GsIJRUeuBOXanqy3 rxy8ljwFBxp9g7txBqsVJrQs/BQse6ztgk4y10LU0RjYHhjdN08CFVBaU5nmtn//dYu7LV3oTN2pk/qotwYE/Co4CjlENQpmIduczGmv7Qh0afy/oeCo0lQcEQQFwRrY86XK1yZ0Okw Ojn1diJ9UnydyKvoX 4lTxLYfgKei/sFpzlK3d68pQ7PA6gurYNh3u19IP7JuDqegnCJbztlGwPqT6FF  71X4nNnp9A/egId7VDR4fEj2GyPZmbs2pSYPSr5neRSWD579HbSQeev30g6oW  mvS3hQZTmrjHWfrU3A821a4JVYQMftfiw44jC73XvJ3ks60 I mQZ zmEwMF9vGjwg9n8Kh4nydbAOFfDqTahjn5bzIHMTs9fttKT0lz  ppfbbep1oGR/F24gJd/xQcEQSRi0zGXBrRSKfDXmu31D4YtU7 OXRq98d21PblovFdjxjlpCMgl7BkGDl1Qb5y8frXoFy nnsU0NX1EoRbmNPeC8AvXwUvcmo/LrfrQBdnhQaH0KjvwwnalJj9GPZfwAs ECSXuGrv27YpbquMdskUQCCivSdnNdJel0wInnSw7vOwCSLIQQ  f6JHFtYkbM9B67LuwrvtqDWi0WROI1rW2k9CPaPcT7fLQDtRb7  Tu7EC0c4GpS huP2x7DPvwt1eRVW5Mxg j3Kzrx0aw9e25j Ui3dDAc50/rsWJ aGhzpz3GynbhA1z8FRwRB5MLGmA/7X8Iz2QmddjZgTe/Q dKRa8Jx54a3zByRPQhiBjqOdSeCRnk1OiKaDI4YqcY7iVW5EQb  QrZdDA7ta78K5fCcL2ctFZIeTY6 RIl 5BHERQOftNnjeNfDCZV8q0HjF2xafkT1h9mNNc p4sHF1tI8H7Yv2vnWbMtgvgWjXq4lZpbSgKe11xYTgSQPrPjub  wIKUZ19qekW7nwyOxHs4w/AMjth7apaCB1SrVWg 3Y3qH E23TyrM wfQMNTA3Vx3YhliJWIbsUSZVEu1sWTfRYuobwlEl3IT07DbHWb  g7H95Tl7e4PpZQua7Fnh hrXZ t9amrwLXQfzjrF2okLdP3rgRHKvKHgiCAuCJONOev8OnflevcS  lBOJD7CjuRoan1rwGHb9ysRZHOtOhBvltVEHyTuzKlQiSwBkHS  1HrKzKnQN5y512ZNPV9RLEfIkFGLi3peVre3NQ5P6c2Htv ffAxyQH5TtQR3uVWFolByXU95Q8aBz2w/et29RFD4743hbUn6Zrfm0q054A93fVytK55ku0pV7f2oCg85Dd  C9PeLJwdCuTSN/l5KSK5xjb4b8nXvLtw/9v6 w9i 2Nj91NJ2YdmjoQcacxUt3mY0F K2b2oDsx9dqxPxe tbpqX1Ov3cyXaTlyg61 /TpR5Q8ERQVwQpjPmcq25sfMfj325uDTmsdZBsg64dTjaYM2Nvw  elDGd/5L/e6bhs5RLEfFGzEehUK eX2YfmLrS7Uzpo3OnX035HWeY2hXVfXP2Zk334ALzSldjSxlmD  gdSj9MyD3IFnz4ZF8DgNi9WtiQn9JecUjpp3IsFrhBx9apHQ9a  8HRijzhoIjgrgg5DfmeFZEDcqJEVc7ZtKJcAdmDcr jlx7bsfU5ebkspVLEPMFZ1OuQ8lriTN cHaIn2XEbEJkZjkbaslWmC2Oz/5cA /GyLle5jaFdV9M/eXsQ9mH1rTBaiqyDO78mpI6YLCA 85Wtex/82Nxus3JoAd7dS89uU/OPlWAyxm3wJ9rEDwZXf8UHBEEkYt8xlwGRlN0ei47ESqXIC4I0  tnTl7/VA3PqbhtEYHTdMNr W h2Rk7fMrcprPvFswlDOBucxfoiFRitGe7nfCi0bgdHEPjXtb13  s4bp 2hnfGa8BaDrn4IjgiBy4cqYu xEqFyCIDKBWTk3H4Wj7cvcprDuZBPmA nWPbr Fx4cqQeAhISEhISEhISEhISkCKKg4IiEhISEhISEhISE5FKLYu  HBkfxJEARBZOI1/K5zD5p62tphH/6pcRt nCWT0vAYfrmxAZ2ZZBNidTp8AM1aB87kKxPB8jfb8Gvrteun8C/N2 y6v4TJJ1HlhV1H9xH8rH4P9mPncWAq4V1/B/7FlIp2wQz7h7Bf24Rf5jy3KsmY 8eerX9u70InUR4 h3X4Ufx 4H2trbNnMZpkZdjvwP836MX2dBAEQRQXCo4IgiAKDwYIVXiPGe  m7pRp3VnED CPvCtxduQo/yhQcvYTPqmVoTnt4IQ/MPF6n93zL4Ig70JXwGqwYfAkddp3vVQP4zzP1sEVA9FnThwbql  ct16MSDo MAmqu34LPjrBmYZskQvj5qwfdLo/s/Nab7N jBL4OH8BPvOgt duGzIGCyD7 OBIav4T8Ht D92P0Qz2MZvq8FTRhY/rhcsn8 CIIgCgAFRwRBLAFfw6 bd BHwdHUswfCYVubyXctjOERdCol6cCX4K bz2HQqYlgKUtwxAMN5sDWm9wBjo/yZ K0Az9CZ53Vwc75PYF/rq/Ja0gGIWMZvILfzXLmJqJPTSKBhwxIVj34ycd1 H7lLvwykaKWfaa7yfR5OOdnCZ//64Y6TkHi/rFr6e3LgGgbfsSCmmR5GKSvw1/72/CzehX urYHv0uryuAQfqK o9LUZgpn15YJgiDmAQVHBEEUn9CRuzL1jIcY4b6uOWfaqHzZh0  6nZ3bahi/hcPPRjGcvbNGcY 5oDuEsT3CEzm1rE/afP59 aV3m4Og38Ev/qriGrLNds0arOwabDebsf9buJh19Fkzu1z Gr3p4ErxpaZ0M OIBy8yfFVNwhMFMIIOYK/D9xkF6oGIicf/0 6NJImD8GH7S6sKvTUvr2PP16 4L8ZquY/07ZtiWCYIg5gEFRwRBFByxjEcEAuhozXiJkz7CLeU9rw6fRc5h  UnVw5dRrwZAchR/2mvDXvL7zrBM6/7fhJ4kDEhna7ItdcKQ5 FZ1Zo52UBNL3sYFrTkY6Y4FRtPO gx68GXmZ0Xs9cGA/D3vAfzTxEMTk8ERX 4XBnjiWv5a348WouqDQeAO/LMqK37/9H z5/9nwaPRZ63AWbQGu19yVlCfnQuDozm3ZYIgiBlAwRFBEIVntL9m  nBOYRO15uFs2LYlCRNAh9k8wZ3yvIWaQeDlCuOOoBVB2gcDsCR  165RybgqPBEXzmV9hr6AgHsb0iBnD/0cZDbclTFKG/VWiEy6e hq8H5/w9  AIHeIG7PfOMsx2xZxoJTMLkvQlfvYzGMPjNuy2Jjx7E58VFUTo  19WAf9buVfK51YJjfv9fiVmekgePDjEww/1TO/Cjait5LyOzZPj3MiBJBEe4F022sTxBS/h9qn1qM1HazFHetkwQBLEoKDgiCKK44Abx0BnWkhJE9jAg6Ez7  8IOIk6svE9JnCHAUfkPuecHffW1mBDNx3dUc1zX5nuasJ/ZPqNmQcZJxj40J5eSmBkfxgEJ3PNEh35SZ7lAv67w 4jvG1Q2Xbn0RBll8tmJNXr8pOMLX1tFBR2d A/4Tlsc/t8rr8l9MAZ0EA48fN9Q9YnWsN3hgwDO08YBPXVf82nKikkPw71  P3WYHBEwvEUC od37N8l4nnj12rfs7sB8uURz3nCLie0RA0od/bmFCCF0fpuc2Fhz97jnX/figFJF/h39zchxNwGC6f/osaixgG91b9iu7j/ J/83oWUpet9Y2sPzjI8u2TBAE4RYKjgiCKCjKsdNHsaXjGHeolFO  nfxad2lUMJH4b3RfCP7uaWE417Hfhs7pwHoVzGJttUs6kK2duY  nCknGoMHJ7DGc5OhPoQMyU849s5XsdVMVvCv9M2cFOzLbI8g3P  N68TLPBUBAJ Rw3q9LYIZdQ2J4Eg50lci2c4U0dkGlBkEm4h2DaNZGAZ/RoSOeEDHr lr8TzG77/6jnINPuvJACntWZGZ90bXoUTTh/G5PY8GR o97Rk1p/mOB3Ra  HPQfT IaPnKjr7OAqkT0bfeYL3U6t75Lr1gO5/gJ/t/g92bZkgCMIxFBwRBFFQtJHnmERHzDUnTJtREM5cBX7U/Bg6iZmHccICJ YYm9 Llz0FfBnT1eQMSJhO2eREM1FBXhhoJIUHJdxxNb8fEfV9ITgDd  VvM shXOFp5QgcqGIt9n1HiAVUsuBlzLRFhAcxPdgP4zLS0Lq8 M0r6szfFZ7VZmvzPLZNEoCHvURiU6AFJlvuXTdR1h4FWZRM  3/btGWCIAj3UHBEEERhGY1i6xKfdUBGy3QSjlkmEVm//vNR2t ays6HqF/0 /iytYoPHZ5OedfoHIfOpD7rMYUknFP vWIZXMTPZv8K98pw5zo9eE1IGIClzRaw71YZA01/j/el/njsHqq8 kR5z7sLbavgyXD/I8vzxn1WBUc4I7MtU2YLOeyOEjrke25RTEsNTfdI1Wvc/WP6vn93zP0YJ9oeLh70inqNllTqYtAnQRCEYyg4IgiiwMSSJOD  MwV7KhnwZLIyCB22DeUTK8KPgKfwTC6ZGr6Hz/TH8Ui2LwnJVprRQKvCj1mG2dMmpKEdZdw6Tzup7XhP 6XBT 7ee2Qz3Az2OzIh8P/gC/iXM8FaDz7pPoPNt8V6j/gh yZfFrcFPOvtieVdkmZNEc2iTlxoLbgY9 EJfivhWHX7ZqbPyca/MY67j91C34VI5vO57sb1hCrOznswcaCKfPsV9D0RWNrn/py7f 0nnkViqWWbXdNgUmeViB5 GJAJV07MymjkaO1uS tx60Dn6Cv6leS18DYMsPbAyEibpwL9h9dLPF4rfP5SwjannS73  3P8IXhw hWcL7 UTc21IVOoejZ4zrM5JSnD0vNfYc8mcsQ1smCIJwCAVHBEFcAEa  JFJKOp5xVSiwfc4ly3PUgRJuZCWXxI vhzEXZh/2I4z0KxsY69zkJM7QlZpVscKlPVg6f9UoLKEco3drpr4jPLUEQ  xMWHgiOCIJabYT/MwpVwfvWRcSun zX853YTDuOzKXxWoQbf18 JmZLR8incX9KJLRnDQKQDHf/ObBIPZGHi/p/JQUA2Rmf 4PfnDbzc6FOfYRTPHl/Kt rBTz6uw/cr0aQe1sFR5ueWIAiCmBUUHBEEsaSMZjJCxz0cZY8t4bF16GVg  kHBeZQD2vtWBnZakLp8aSeoyrrkSTwkek3iK52lILOuKp9TOwE  L1aXj2lF4GX8J /QH8LHgIj ofw79ouhLB0bhnMedzSxAEQcwMCo4IglhCRvs3Quc03AhuyMJl  7dBjuurb R30rOCMVFDXnGEhuM/mZ 3ujPY35YE56Z2Po86/cUZmCgwzVFMHLwvRp nZq8CPO8fsHfE X2a3WoVOePaRBK Zp k2VWSa55YgCIKYFRQcEQRBEMQswXOSvE0KbAiCIJaQhQdH3/zmN4GEhISEhISEhISEhKQooqDgiISEhISEhISEhITkUoti4cGR/EkQxJITNybWDF9Cu9GEw5yJDVyVi QqdwZYl3t6AM3WlzCQ/5wWV9dLEIVh2Iduexea/g3ww0yYJ9Bt3IcgntXSAqs2ldqOh3C6vwOt F42rE/9NtT5Xkn2mc59qPG6/gY6rN53/HVYx/2Yg5fQC 1f2t kg3UvpE043Yd645Dp6zX0O/eguoRJTAqr2ynBJDSVlevQTGQJLd690vVPwRFBELnIbcxPO CXmMEpN6CbY0 Gq3KRXOXOALtyv4Ze8zqslG7lctpMuLpegnALc9y6j2C37kGJO  UYlrw67wT70lN3gAVMAQaeXeSBicpsa046HR9CslKBUDeBYN2H  DlxBUrzAnrgJ /Q6UlTM6OIR6ucRevyoDO3Zd 4 hiwlB0v5mDFj3YtiEIQy6uxDw rLfj1rgrTWhN8Rg8G2oKIcbr9/bYJ LB5PFozi6ZUFzcxs6uQYR8b5sgucHYVtJD45i96oA6Pqn4Iggi  FzkM av4TjwYX23A7vVq1Cu42hfNlyVi2QvdzZYl8udodWZdTiurpcg  XIIO3RoGRO0u9A0NCQ8s3vDrsF27Fw1gWNB02GABVfluqnNp1a  ZS2zE6nw1jICOcUHTkSlCu7cl6q88rJ48FQsFRaPvMf5MO1r0Y  NgEd6zVtJk BgeWNkd54EKsFtQWmMLodHkOndkvOKGZn2O9CWx804IOSFBxNg  oIjgrgg5DHmeEDm roY9cTfq0ajOR5X5SJZy50V9uWKUeeS34H4WOmw/wR2Ol9l6ohcXS9BuETYiArUwvTs4ziFF71X4nNnp9A/egIdbaZiePwINtt4xIDArk2lt2Mxe/R2MjDgr99I2rW015Fx7xnAuju3CRjwtHwW8JU0x/oEnrWfMPseC444r6HfeymcdTVbFl89gK/XtnKvKJgFhdBtBKa3wy3w XLFFLg DYONw1fQeyGfXMvgKN5OXKDrn4IjgiBykd2YY8e1rnXqpo5sMq  7KRbKVOzuylMtHgyu4xES gIRLaNYyjQi6ul6CcMsQBr0A/PJV8Jr63h9cbteBLs4KDQ6hUd HE0N7G/ZfwAvuaONenhqUtPdt25SxHXPS7FfabEra68i495Jg3d3aBFwB  cBsq9adwzPS6qoLH0AE/SehGzI7he2fsYxuw1nwOJ/ynpj8 U2cIOBeIe93is7AeCWK47ko16OjLMMPAUu1Tew6d2n3xGQ4 n9dhRT27qcGR/hwn24kLdP1TcEQQRC6yG/NRRzx88QyenZ4x46gHLXa4KhfJVi4ygG69HBrY1XoXzuU7WchU  LnZGq7JDC8F1 Tvgb0xeOqOT/XoJ4qKAzttt8Lxr4DUOZLtRtuQVd ZWce/PCWtvfL8L/yPW1HA25ipU YHUDGyP2vvWbcrYjhHhSIaBQUha0JT2OjLuvSRYd7c2AevLHG/ltIbOtHLsk8GReE/MUJzzGUHxt9FZuVEf4QrnujU8b6Pg6Jy9vQEVfwuaTE9cvzxYK  oPX3IMgFlTx71IBUerspHj2wlmnWDtxga7/8BmTMm8oOCKIC0J2Y44Oegs82TmhlLwWHGVcyuCqXCRbubMjU7  mpTlV2XF0vQcyXWIARLtUa2Yhwf07svbf8e BjkoPyHaj7Ff656PI7OQquvqfkQeOwH75v3aYoOBpPOBuOel6V  ASzqJpp1D/eH1cq6cy4CrFFwJPuH1dklssmDc93yIGZt9Czz/XNVqMjgRSw1lc 0lFrwGHaxDURmfF5Dv3MXyuo1/N7qpnnJ4uBLaHrq 6LtxAW6/vXrRJk3FBwRxAXBlTF32YlQuQRxERjNJoRLejAYau5Cuzulg8Y  3tOtpv6Msc5vCui9P/XHPzAPwSleiSyP5ErprcnnxKfSCGgt8bfeXzQ/3usWlpI h7qmAk7WH1mFspcEpHDXvRILPCDyg8qBUqkIzkW6  Oj6p CIIIhcuDLmLjsRKpcglp3/H5PvQK/5f4CS93 Fo3/9LnPqbkK3/X Dpv /g3L938O/wv LfSaLXOMy7F Dhve/gXJtjTmV7PXTPwZ/tQTejX/DgiWffWa52xTWfTnqL2cvyj60wmAXnX/cR7Yql3KJwKjiNWCvAKm C6/bQQ/26p5YSmqKIvmgwBqU/R2xJy8T7N50t8CP7O9bPLr KTgiCCIXroy5y05kucrtxeS3TLLh6noJYn78BybMFRmsMGdvRV  v tgL1YIUFNeimZJdhf4UFRivgt5Lf0e2sMKcPf/9oqdsU1n1p68 d93XDbEgxKLRuB0cQ Ne1vXezBpc27ozPjLcAdP1TcEQQRC5cGXOXncjylPsRk5FzJuT/wiRbgOTqegliPnzKJN4u5iwsUGpvrsCxDJi  c0y 7mcuLS9Fx3SrXt0/VNwRBBELlwZc5edyHKUi7NE0jFLCC4BssfV9RLEfMABAlO7WJx  885v/lv1cTlza3osO6dY9uv4XHhypB4CEhISEZB7yb5mgE5Ymf8TE9H  ckJBdZ/msmpvbgQv5bJqY6kpCQuBTFwoMj ZMgiCUnbkyS4MbnIF3 1x/Cv/4X/H0X/td//f/Afwnfw6Uv6UwuF8HvUN8Xl/8J/vVffyx D ugZDx25f6Yff//xH7q3ztJUFfpTC5XgcvmRqPUZsEld3bYl0sQRed9Jqb2sFjB4G  iSjcvDcDCAM/m7Dn9dpb2OZBH7GgYDeera2QBsTjaws71EHi6kbtVzNXgF/RxHZywaXf8UHBEEkYvJxnzkjJzur0DrSPyu5DhYgXUmw9MV8Nd  WoHeyArUa yx//4CJmcnlYrCRXu7wmJW7LvYAdPwVaPbYT1Zuh9VD/G0648uV xkGK1D3VqDLfuK/R98t3gtYmWhsy3W1SRtlfMAyvlwd1Jv6zjT5fzCxw75cgig6OZ  fUMTvRbTM7wdqt3xm93m2wtsxsSeSzFiKCI7SNYzg9gGbLlLlr  yGzaDrNp8exqJ9Ct35bpqfWzfjBl Q24468zW/uSBUovoSczieG5NevrmHlMHaD6FbNV98eejzbZ9jridB/qfDM/Zqm7B1XLc5uKRGF1OyX8INkVeSBshOLdK13/FBwRBJGL8cb8X5hIh4A5F83KCpSqo03JKF0WHMQNUL2r3k934M  eXizMw0glKKXfAyoge9hgPVNJncdLLRUS5GHzxw/LK7HowEGJ16Mny0aFqHLLPhGXpkp4sYXy5OqZEDCaxw75cgigy  NjOqUekzO7Ers9mVPPZ7wNqxHPBQAVMQZqGzFxEcoa1IQxxSul  IyHErKD osMZsWS6ccHohaAb9 h9k36YzyM31K7PWr8twl5pDuP4bu6Tmzg42YHSzJFNfpjLe9iw  RTP 9CwB1uzHTWAm8NDx3Vz69i4PV7G xzxT9zpzi6ZYF2cxs6mdNxI3hfNsHzA9ZWxAOaHhzF7lUB0PWv wco82b JRAEsRDGG/Ook64CEpylUa FQQR7vcacjGTAgIkFkowvNzpzYioXHZuABUxYbrlmSt07ftbKz  OdMRt/Ra46ManhtOEO2ygKmXVY c7RQWpHrTl9qk15uHEy4MKpHumDwOhn7cgmiyIxLUpKUIbMXax  gQsQDIlNob03Zv CuwzexHZPaIffawwYKp8gpzLrXXNRHBEcoYeFCzanAc0fnEoCb  pbAonFG0OC3JqezLlsvq8skcseAqORAAUBlT658cz3vYuEnSs1  wwH7WJgeWOkt2GfBbH7oaNeZAqjW57y/JachczOsN Fdqc3CrJPO CXKDiaxPxLIAhiIYw35jEnnTkNOIujL0tBwWVt8ddGYl7iNr7c/8RE 46Uck/Zv1dZ2WIJX1zwO8yklztayoeCzlVFmzFS0mMBUeiosMCwGVnyl  55JLr3cOLbBkTnwjGNfLkEUmYzBkRy4MQ/aJOUFa /8c2csmGJtuhMbBNpkQZb6HqvgSM4elfwOs1Ex OzR28nAgL9 I mEpr3OanTaqTE7aCgjhfG2d0FgwNPymR0taY71CTxrP4HjYSw4  4ryGfu9lNCAsN6CrB0z4em0r tqCKYRuIzC9HW6NP3uI6/NqcsZx Ap6L RTZRkcDY8fsXbyUrtvi0fXPwVHBEHkYrwxT67vx9mUChPd2TC9  NhLzPpzx5SaDA1MZacGLkDxBSqxcOUsU7jVSMmABkccCJBaYhU  t0QqHgiCDmQ7bgCGXAbIRfXgGP2Q596Rwut virNC/rkCjvgInBluCM0svZPvGgZiS9v4oOBo/e8tngiq4VEy EGIKAJC02ZS018eVYWa87V0Er E4uA2V lM41gO70AE/SehmtKzrjH1sA9aaz GE/9T0x2fqDAHnAnGvW3xOcO/ZKIjhuivVxD60RGCp9rY9j 1Vk8tC1XOVGhzpz7EI1EsZnsV5oOufgiOCIHIx3pgrB2Akptma  8TM45mBhfLnJ4MBYRlrwwiVPkBIrV85YRZbzMcF9VnFnayTp xDSy40zqsc5c JWlXFn19o918uyOwzWvlyCKDLZgyMUHFjxPCaN0fI6NdvN7Qru  Zzxh/8aEMio4km2/islm8N9oa7T37WaOGOhUrkrHNELajE9a0JT2OiO1DDPjbe8ikI  63smuhM60c 2RwpM9QnB8H4VLu6KxcegC5KJzr1vAsjIKjc/b2BlT8LWgyPXH98mCpzPqzPQhiQRX/LhUQpc5ciucynHXCv H7xvibTtD1Hz5jUubN/EsgCGIhjDfmygEYSfbgyLy8bXy5xQ2O D6GWHKIqOQpN050eV 62GFfLkEUmWRwFLELrE12W9qSVyk C3AGsffewuCozH5XCVfYa/Hld/jdmMiBfw9zxvUkLBQczQg1k8H1vMoC2AMWwKrZjFGQM zvQa2sO ciwBoFRzKhw6ohAcYCca5bHsSsMd0di dk2IfDRhUqMnjB7IYqsFRSCx7Drl/RglQEs9DdhbJ6Db 3umlesjj4kq kEN/nsXbSTz6jC0TXv36dKPNm/iUQBLEQxhvzZJCSXfLsOZrFWSbpaXbTy7XNEjdOZhEcRRNDmOU/MLHDvlyCKDLJbHU4A6SW26pgxmf/bnejgU5mYcEUpu9P20spgqNx2eqKy3jbWzRwz8wD8EpXwGtqad  H5ErprMuHAKfSCGgt8K6OgwBHudcuCxN5jqHsq4KyA3zqMJeo4  haPmnUjwGYEHVB6UIudpLQ 6/ik4IggiF ONeSwxQi5BRz/J HLlWUNTSZ6scTbnC02S9DOW0suNg2nITd ti/0BlPblEkTRie6DxCVzmKL7CPcG4eyQPMsomtY/m BeowbuKVRZMOUMtXdjFCyJ4Ch9IKTIjLe9RULOXpR9aHXVbAQ6/wH45VW5lEsERhWvAXsFSPVdeN0OerBX92A1nkZewbPcrUHZ34F  u5jTgmFVxC3w9iHWArn8KjgiCyMV4Y55vjf9Ixu /SS83 3kmSclz3pBNUDJJ0jdop5drYlJgarffCMlWLkEUmdisMguK9uQ  5RtwBKq1APTCn7rYRFRj5reR3dFlgpAIuERzZD1AUifG2t Bw533dMBtSDAqt28ERBP51uXRRvjZTcGnjzvjMeAtA1z8FRwRB  5GKyMZ9mad34WZTx5U4za5WexhsZX 40S vGjySPLzcOBj/JbIFCzBkA08hWLkEUmVnM7uYQFii1N0d7DUVwZD9AUSQm214iL  6Rb9 j6p CIIIhcTDbmOBOCTn9WSd/zg0wuF2dx8DtM3z1O8G/wb9OZT7ko05RrwuQI4l6j8eXEyV4uQRQVfPbTBg0WJ9/85r9lP5eTybaXyAvp1j26/hceHKkHgISEhISEhIRkcfJ/ZiJmb9xJmYmpbiQkJK5FsfDgSP4kCGLJiRuTReGqXITKJYhlB2  dQRzM5i5X/NLc2NRwM4Ez rsNfV2mvI1nEzmEw DpM0VzyWnBkSresgXUnmzAfLqRuzwbAH6nBK hPeLaKgK5/Co4IgshFfmM OpQvj7l0VS6Sr9zpsS739ACaLUPGH76htsKMfGl06J4Frq6XIK  Zi2Iduexea/g3tYM8T6DbuQ3D8K/a7aWmrSb4Lp53/Ghrd/yf7zv8Andr/CZq97xg d03I6f8d6o1/D/ aeB9FLNu1alNp7ZhZrtP9HWgl0iSza6vflump9bN 0ObdgDv OqwHL1mg9BJ6KpMYnnFUuQV 1Wc6 RoGL15M3GyPdS kTTjdZ3pHu4ZZ6u5BdQob74rC6nZK EGyK/JA2AjFu1e6/ik4IggiF7mNOT9sbnXxwdGU5SK5yp0BduXK0 NL8cMM0SncyHXAnqvrJYjsMGer wh26x7PQFfy6rAb7ENPjVjzgCmAoNPLkBELz3VZhzW0Gfqp/0bkYaITTvmf3KbS2jGD27ASlOLplMMDUSvg1 9AWTmj/EyfEnv9qgwSmY72H0P39BwG3YY42LYkD4EdHsN  5k8GNUM1r0YNgFTP 9CwO FrvfYABhev7fBPlf8M3eKo1vWXzS3oZM5HTeC92UTPD8I2116c  DT9YOWs0fVPwRFBELnIbczRySiXoTzBiUjDVblIrnJngHW53Bm  KBYD8FHwP6rvMMQxQPoZW51dWHZKr6yWIrKATtoYBUbtrnAEZ9  vdgw6/Ddu1eNOhQB1eW7453CHlgciPq5OEJ/7WH6faE/U2rtgWH2vdatSlTO ag84lBTdLZFE4oOnIlKNf2pA7U55WTx4Kn4EgGhzjbtBY6fyvl  2sQgAuteDJuAjvWaNiuowMDyxkhvPCDWAuQCUxjd8pTnt QsZHaG/S609QGI1EEFCo50KDgiiAtCPmOuOq992POZw57DALsqF8le7my  wL1eMOpf8jjYCrE6Bl4Y w nlrq6XILIi9s5UoNY5tnC2TuFF75X43Nkp9I eQCctMBh8wZy9r2BoCo74wIOceeGcwLP2k9GsDgZP3hUWeDSgK  x10uzZlascSXo 3k4GBqX5I2usMHlBV7AeLsO7ObQIGPC2f2bOS5lgrvceCI85r6  PdeCmddzbBp94ODr7MgNvLagimEbiMwvR1ujT97iOvzanKp9vA  V9F7IJ9cyOBoeP4LN9kuLtjs/dP1TcEQQRC7yGHPhwKChPGM2s5Z 2vYYXJWLZC13VmQp1 jwcCeNdWLacgcbXF0vQWRnCINeAH75KniRk/ZxuV1HnNo/OIRGfR9ODG1k2H8BL1TbCGeEcP9ODUr42XNTkBGbwTA5gtKBVE  6gbZtKD1xMAQCSNpuS9jojEdyNB vu1ia8huPgNlTqT EY7bgKHkO9nyR0I2bUlO3fgLXmczjhPzX98Zk6Q8C5QNzrFp T9cizy3UXLruMB5Zqb9tz6NTua8 Q***X1LObGhzpz7HWzsKbsnh0/VNwRBBELjIbcz6Cqa2X5x3SVajiRmHxCStclYtkKpczgG69HBr  Y1XoXzuU7WchUbsLhweUzN2IOox3Zr5cgXIIO123wvGvaaf4qO  HjFHTA MHLC2oi vJbbiJFNiDiF2J7ws2FwdMaCsC/kIINwBEd7gEYO5rD/JTzjy nQ8Rs549ZtKjVwEY5kGBiEpAVNaa8zxswqmcC6u7UJQt h0xo600rvyeBIvCdmKM5lZj782 isnHpGLnFwZHjeRu3gnD/DFX8LmkxPXL88WCqzfmUPglhQxb9LBUSpz5h4LsNZJ9XOEg/p4tD1Hz5jUuYNBUcEcUHIbsyZMQxa2rp NfKUrUNyVS6SrdzZkancWCeHHdzaks2UEYSRyLONM0I74POEA8  qJkXtqwqVX4vW3/Hvic U7UOdZG PL7 TItfqekgf376v9ON WyUyYA81HyL Gfueu/O4rzDl8AofNqvzsigzKWN3Cz5QiM7bWbcrgrAouc3CkoWYyuI5  Xpd6Tth33mtXK jWiPvQlizKhw6ohAcYCca5b/iysjdoF34tXhYoMXlTKd/Wco9SCx7CL7Sky4yOfffUafm9107xkka9oUN/n5UoaNEt0/evXiTJvKDgiiAuCK2PushOhcgnCFTKAiSzXwcBjG4KUJAzW8E3  oetrv bHMbQrrvjz1xz0zD8ArYQCrzZrzlQPX5L5TtR/Tdq/a/HCvW1yW hjquEeOBwQV8FuHsXaF2RvvpA8squQmGfa1Fgld/xQcEQSRC1fG3GUnQuUShDvEMh/leOHM0SMImj6U4xvsMzDsH0AD9 OpDG98xuYaeDeYcziHYGmZ2xTWfTnqL2cvyj60umo2Qu1JW5VL  uURgVPEasFeAVN F1 2gB3t1L32/Lh9gWIOyvyP292UCsypugZ9j6fcs0fVPwRFBELlwZcxddiJULk  G4hDm0ew3wwuU9V8CrBzmcMYEIjK4bRsh/C93OfBy1ZW5TWPelrT933tcN97oYFFq3/BDx69o vlmDSxt3xmfGWwC6/ik4IggiF66MuctOhMoliEvA8CW0Nx/l2qc3iWVuU1h3sgnzgXTrHl3/Cw O1ANAQkJCQkJCQkJCQkJSBFFQcERCQkJCQkJCQkJCcqlFsfDgS  P4kCGLJiRuTReGqXITKJQhiGubVpoaDAZzJ33X46yrt9ZRZxLD  uZBPmw4XU7dkAeJ6UwSvo50yYskh0/VNwRBBELlwZc5ediHW5pwfQbJk2dL G4/YD2Mx4nkPhr5cgCo84z6Zai58PNCP4hv874jydwUvoHX8JwWYH  xJlH96DaPOIfs2pTqfZjCKf7O9BKBDh40PNtmZ5aP sHDze9AXf8dVjHA26xXpHkFdnsEda9kDbhdB/qfDP/SNfFd8WjFFa3U8IzTK7IA2EjFO9e6fqn4IggiFy4MubZy2WOQ3  NbOwRWgelDN8HTDmichF254pDBlZLpUEF0Vq4yY7smHRk7XOgZ  cVUuQcye OGf04C2owEV7y7cr/qinfNzl6QTiAkdGpuwXbvH3vs1a/Nv80NYkcltaoz94Ad1lqAUT6ccHohaAb9 B8rKGeVn uAhuVdlWnLmkO4/hm54sGw2e4R1L4ZNQP3vQsAdbhH0emt4/hVej9A1v0K8fm Dfc59qu5JFEe3af2lDck NT04it2rAqDrn4IjgiByYW3MWYfeqm3BYc50u3EydyJ8RPeWsf  Mf9rvQ7vSs04dal8udktWE4cdTxtfXH8LT3VtQynA2S6brnSGu  yiWI2TPj4Ki3D 3uMZy eDE6H0kFRxGw3BsZgiNGiv3g5bKgLAx NIQTio5caXRmU/h55eSx4Ck4Cu1dVnuEdS GTUDHes1wDtVI1 Ly 9Bt71sPfrmkMLod01/akOhTU9sFBUc6FBwRxAXB2pgPvoQmnro9qfPlo59X5QF96eTvR  F5D/3AreZbC8BX0Xti5S/blGhwxvL51Ocosr9W2Y8h3vdPjqlyCmD02wdEpHDWrUIoEGGm8  huOABRVqhifiBOJytSa0 cxPjuBoXF357NHbycCAv34j6YSmvp7dHmHdndsEDHhaPgv4Slp  9T BZ wkcD2PBEYfZ/d5LYfP5dRr6Iny9tpX7IOFZUAjdRkjpL3Xkc5Pos/U 1TI4Gh4/gs32S6v cF7o qfgiCCIXGQy5qbOl73Wbh3Izl tk38Ondp96ITLPpLYl4vGdz1ilMUJ zXt 4UTslLBJRnypTFYXy Dl6V9L/57TXN24u PI0u5s8RVuQQxe9DG1GA1bIMyuNEcZb2NpiU4CMGgY70Jh3vyO/UghP uZn7yBEeiLmb7YAoAkLTZFPPreewR1t2tTcB7dhsq9adwrN/L0AE/SeiGXxefaTtjH9uAteZzOOE/Nf3xmTpDwLlA3Ot2Qn ZCCzT uxYn2oxozrk31WDkmV/OC90/VNwRBBELmyM bD/JTzjy nQ Jk6pGti p4b3jJ4zT0IYgY6jnUngkZ5VQ EWDG6sVekGu8kVuUqIuVrjhm71u6z3yack3FkKldy3q3DqjLuq  3Xonss3MpCnXIIoBq h3 1AN1zOK9ug3K/Dl5TV9uArZpcqapaI24IK M1dCIKH0GiqwRuJ1qZV z1RNuV3z1lAJO1ZxN7lC470sqJotkS IkgLmkyv57NHWHe3NkE63squhc60cuyTwZF4T8xQnLN7Xi2Jv4  3OyqUFlovDuW4Nz9uovzznz3PF34Im0xPX77g m7cj2aemzVzK5zKcdcK/4fvG JtO0PUfPmNS5g0FRwRxQZhszJlz0rkr17uXoJxIfIAdEm4GFsa  nFjyGXb8ycRbHuhPhRnkNap1j0VEO 3DYqEIlsgRA1tFyxMqqXEW8s1HLC X1Zkmrm6ncGeKqXIKYGmz/axuasycDgvKqaH9v3YE62puVK D5t At1S5Ryj40gwDaXT2Lm/j7cHRbjqSXvDtwp4LlnIvEAOo7vAdynyX ncoel6FNzTU4YuSwR1j3wtgEqX9R/1XwGgcswI3qGhn296BW1p1zEWCNgiOZ0GHVlEBncTjX7YT EgcTVGCpxNxnx/pU/N7qpnnJIn8G1fd50MiY***W6PrXrxNl3lBwRBAXhOmMueqQTJ3/eOzLxU3Tj6EeOgAV8FuHo30E3Ph7UKIgJRVX5RLE1CSCC3ScY7  PXmYgFRwpWTi1DevBlblNY9 WpP 6ZeQBeiQW/TS0tur5igd21XlCDMusbwqDAEe51O6G/5OCevDuR4DNCjj61SOj61wMjlHlDwRFBXBDyG/PpOqSZdCI8I88alP0dbdnNZKYuNyeXrVyCmB6cma6MHGMcpVZp  t/PCHWttdH1wBIGfLbPXMrcprPty1F/OXpR9aIWzf j8B CXV VSLtEPVbwG7BUg1XfhdTvowV7dC5elJsjZpwrYveluga8HsQ7Q  9U/BEUEQuchnzGVgFOm0suGyE6FyCWJ5GPYPocWXzjEHpzSLZTvKw  cazg8R31vfsjwJAlrlNYd2Xtv7ceV83zIYUg0Lrlg8CXJdLF VrM4W1q6Od8ZnxFoCufz0wQpk3FBwRxAXBlTF32YlQuQRBTMMy  tymsO9mE UC6dY u/4UHR oBICEhISEhISEhISEhKYIoKDgiISEhISEhISEhIbnUolh4cCR/EgSx5MSNyaJwVS5S3HLxcEQf1oOXMFTnRZzoWbTwxP4HsJlxz4  Wr6yUI5wwOoVFrRzaf87TQ1ZZV2v80rNrU6QE0W6bN6UM43d BViIT2Al067e1M5ZUOmtMSnED7vjrwjYMXkJP3yzP95LgnqzS6  LyZMWDdC2kTTvehzverYCKGe1DNnZHQHYXV7ZTws5L4Ibzxc46  Kd690/VNwRBBELlwZ8 zlMsehuQ2dRAYdzJCzCV7i/KV0XFwvMrlcdI7WYgZ9Tcuipc6U0l bjKvrJYj5gUkVnkL36DHUN ThrwaG/S60gzZ0wkxmKam8MzK5TcmDTkuGc3f4WTQlKMUzhoVn/lTAr9 BsnJGeXY9TB5xVR5wyhzS/cfQ5enNmc1obGRKUoF1L4ZNQNu9CwF3uHEzfws8foAo2jlx4Cu/Jrx b4N9rvhppYuj27T 0oZkn5oeHMXuVQHQ9R/tSyk4IgjCEmtjzjr0Vm1LHog4PZk7EZ6lyJxulztAHftsU5nKn  SE25Y4O6UumSMf31tcfwtPdW1AqN8wH8hlwdb0EMU G/SfQ2n0E7Z19c1piPqpdZ4HGJtS02SPu6EWCIzz35T60Eo5fOlZ  tigc1qwbHEZ3Pxij40RBOKLb/EpRrKuhTn1dOHguegiNh7/g5UB7UdwMIApSPodX51VhHFeteDJuAjvWaDPh0YgfeDvvQbe9b  D365pDC6HdNf2pDoU/E5K1FwNAkKjgjigmBtzNVJ7JOccj76eXXi8o78nQhzeA63kulC  h6 g98JuZDFfudNjV26Kw4B6XZfnu0gd23ZIrq6XuNyIQD/bLKcIVKpQigQHGsMzGJzldMPkcrRkcJRsc7zuFc3WsTbX3nwUB  lh2bUrMHpV8w GyfPbobUM7x9dvJJ3QtNfVsQrKAbQ4uBPr7twmYMDT8lm9S5od  O4Fn7SdMx7HgiMPsfu lsPlqhi3eF HrtS3rQaN5UAjdRkjpL3Vkf5Los/U 1TI4Gh4/gs32S6eBkq5/Co4IgshFJmNucsrRaWgdyM5frZN/Dp3afe1U yT25aLxXY8YZe7clPRT8 USFsulMtbXO2PsyjU5BuKa1zQnK ngpePqeonLDGu3aAO 2gv3zIlgSd8Xg3vsorOg nM HAzgjL86It4OIqDD/dOuCKjC33HWZRvqna/CdnWeaDtiqd1q L2sDba2Ye wCeuqHcacQ9s2ld5Oze08dXAk9XUGH7hizq3l0mKsu1ubgPf9N  lTqT FY13uo45OEbrge UzbGfvYBqw1n8MJ/6npj8/UGQLOBeJetxP6y0RgmdZnx/rU1OBIf45ns2R1WnT9U3BEEEQubIz5sP8lPOPL6dD4mTqka2J0  mBveMnjNPQhiBjqOdSeCRnlVD4RYMbqxV6Qa7yRW5UYYQLdeDg  3sar0L5/KdLNiVG3fUEO01puPus9 OdxJjZL9egpgOHgitVqH5dFckFuH7SG6A39wCvyxmQPgy0doef  MVsSkXNEvF2XGGf24UgeAiNphp4QaTzVb5r2EuBI QPwFM2ILQbr1i5FagGvwqd6TA4On0BXbmPRdgUuT8IZ2mqNdiu  VzVbF3U6rduUwX4JTO0cSQua0l7HfYo3mM01JX4wg3V3axOk46  2c1tCZVjpOBkfiPTFDcc6DbPG30Vk5/ExKALkgnOt2bH95zt5mbc3fgibTE9fvuD5b71NTZy7FcxkOeOD  f8PbO33SCrv/wGZMybyg4IogLwmRjjuv278plGyXD6CR2SJgkQBifWvAYdjFz0  oTRI tOhBvltdH m2EfDhtVqESWAMg6Wo5YWZU7B zKTXGa1LJGqWeb5TMKV9dLXGRiz2m4TEo nyu3Ieg8ZIGQ2nMjZ4nC91H e6jzLGtXwPNvwVv6e2UfmkEA7W4s0QCWE9RZEKR9lgv7jvpDCJ  q /J4rMqkB2qx7rB4l9p0yqGIOHM5m/Q6z1vFEB8zJ9ppweNgET/9OVoftuhf 22schMv8rNvUnIMjPkgST wwAax7YWyCmsngOl6VOkbdqEx9Ap5hUAbVAhFgjYIjmdBh1ZAA  Y4E41 2E/lLM3mrPOBNznx3rU/mAwaZ5ySLvm9T3eZmSg8wDXf/6daLMGwqOCOKCMJ0xVx2SqfMfj325rIzeY6iHgUEF/NZh6KQI4 9BaQmChctWLnGRGY3kh8tpsG02d5MBjQ46UtV7me3FYsFrq4B3/y5UwzT6UZa5TWHdl6f akaQBb/67Ji YoHdIbHvKpnEZtG41 2E/pKD /ruRILPCDn61CKh618PjFDmDQVHBHFByG/Mp uQZtKJ8Iw8a1D2d6CbIYve1OXm5LKVS1xk5Mi914IjHE3GGZ32  Ll uY07Gopy2MlTxrB75alEJR9jV3gzmjDeYneHXyljmNoV1X476y  9mLsg tMODG5yjgM5LiORP9UMVrwF4BUn0XXreDHuzVPVhNm23M2acK2  L3pboGfYYnnPND1T8ERQRC5yGfMZWAU6bSy4bIToXIJYgZIRyt  cKlfyoB7IhAgRpENbqTpfcmMPc8y7O6zOG2KWC2e8/FEmtGVuU1j3pa0/d97XDbMhxaDQuuWHBV PLA dLaydH7E2My4z3gLQ9U/BEUEQuXBlzF12IlQuQRDTsMxtCutONmE kG7do ufgiOCIHLhypi77ESoXIIgpmGZ2xTWnWzCfCDdukfX/8KDI/UAkJCQkJCQkJCQkJCQFEEUCw O5E CIJacuDFZFK7KRYpd7jkMBvGzJKbD1fUSl5xBDzrBNtT8Buy2u  9A/fQm9zJu8M3A2AL4laPAK nJv0LyYV5syHXyL8NdV2usps4hh3ckmzIcLqdsFtqtZoOufgiO  CIHLhypi77EQKXS6mqPXUeRK/iZ1a/hqO2w9gM OmdlfXS1wu Fk01ZY8F VX0GntQqf3FfQ6ATT5eUb6Ic2/gf3mbpj9zUTk yzhB15GyskKpo7eglorfs5QFKs2dXoAzZYpc9cQTvd3oJUIcPB  A19syPbV 1g mFr8Bd/x1WMdMf4NRkDnsPYQNPfvf4EtoRQ7OTYJ1L6RNON2HOt/Mj1nq7kE1cdZT8SmsbqckvV0V717p qfgiCCIXLgy5tnLZY5Dc9twMj6mD90EL3E4bTourhexKXeUQvi  OOCAzcjCfOnB3TTpQdri6XuIyIc86Us8rzho18VBYPIR1G4JgP  9Y WaC/fwAvUpts7PuMJNv 9MGRfn5TOpPblEh1vlIyHErKD osQSmeTjk8ELUiD7CV18HP9MHDaq Cz4Ml5pDuP4bu6bnQUViGPGi3NP7cOax7MWwC3r9dCPi9wkxnL  fDW8H7H7gEfMNpgnyv mTvF0W1af2lDlnZl114Wia5/Co4IgsiFtTFnHXqrtgWHM1oWk7kT4SlcbxmDgmG/C 1Ozzp9aKZyZ4hdudKp4sY8eoYUBk7r6w/h6S5zgNT5Kxa4ul7iIsOe09Y9LTW3HszI31OfUfH 6g0PbqQeIG0THBna/mkH/NI0wRG2vxszCI4YPKhZNXwXOp NUfCjIZxQbPssqKztyZTL6vPKyWPBU3Akrxlnm66JMvi1Tx44w  boXwyagY70mAz6d2D3gZ2jFg tiUhjdjukvbbBvVxQc6VBwRBAXBGtjjud84Knbk5xyPvp5NeUg  yBH5OxGx7CVxlsLwFfRe2I0s5it3emzL5Q5S3ClEva77YoRY6t  i2Q3J1vcQFRs5 rKxcAY8f hgNZviSuPLVzGeqDI8fwWYbl4kZgqM026K3/QnBkZiZxdmstJnmmGOu7F5soMKuTYmBjpLfSS5z4/p7OxkY8NdvJOuf9jqDX9PaNhzusYAz7XBPDay7c5uAAU9LzCyO  7NgJPGs/YfU3BajM7vdeivuuZtjifRG XhudReWCQug2Qkp/qTNVu4oGR6P26w5d/xQcEQSRi0zG3OSUs9faLbXGHR0aXCf/PLZXJol9uWh81yNGmQcPkaUjwgmJLkFLx/p6Z4x1udgRxUbU8ZrXNCfLGECl4Op6iYsKzmRsQS14Bof1NeZ0  XIFq8BLOY8 kCJBWtRkQhDlr3acsMDmHQe8JdHCpFC7B46PUsQAr8n1ptiXW9  scGR/jZDfYec8zr16QzKJeihUtVdcccf1 XAUw0UYptm0pvp3o5OmmzKWmvI K9cvm61UwB1t2tTUCd34ZK/Skc4wyismvhvTtJ6Ibrkc 0nbGPbcBa8zmc8J a/vhMnSHgXCDudTuhv0wEltO2K/05NgxoOEDXPwVHBEHkwsaYD/tfwjO nA6Nn6lDuiY6ZW54y A19yCIGeg41p1ISqAQDY4YY52iKFblRhgwZ6ocGtjVepe5Stmx  LjcxSiw6He5EMB13n/2W60APlsaR/XoJYhwqaPiK/dyA7b0dqK414eiItcvIaD5 7jZ4XkULkNB585i96IdOVSSownbM953Idq6 b5xt0dt 6gyL3NPC9/P5sF2vCjuGf1vxoYn7o3gdhLMnAifp7LHPN4MAgt0taO4Lx9u6  TRnsl0Br0/IVge5s6qS9jsh6TthrpMC6u7UJeC1q6TCT0JlWjn0yOBLviRmK  c7Uvk/1tdFZOBImXOjgyPG j/hL3qG1AxWfPMdMT1 /U7UpvLwz8G9l XaHrP3zGpMwbCo4I4oIw2Zi/hn7nrlzvblqOgh0SJgkQxqcWPIbdRCKBJNadCDfKa6MlLcM HDaqUIksAZB1tByxsip3DliXa qIwuU90tBnSOfr6nqJZSbmvIfLoOTzFxFmF3h7PIWjZhVKK/8VfIO/fkUsqztXf/tv4Bvf D34b/x74JdLUPLuwn2 VBeTj8hnO/Jci 8TZVxJsS2xto9tp6qyPeqMnOshTzH CLo44KNG0sNrYeLdh21VHy4qqYT8G4Z1m1pIcMS TQ8wJ4B1L4xNiOh/VS7DRN2oTH0CMQup20QRYI2CIxn8rhoSYCwQ57qd0F GCX/CZzutz7ZtVwzeN6nv87R9iG7Q9a9fJ8q8oeCIIC4I0xlz1SHZj  Vjq2JfLyug9hnoYGFTAbx2Olulw4 9BaQmChctWLrHMaMEE 4/PTGDba 5Cuztf54dvBsdzkSYVkqnt69cTR9ixai0eqKSzzG0K67489WdO uED8Epqb5tEX7HA7lovqLHgO7ovzAXudTuhv TgoMOdSPAZIUefWiR0/euBEcq8oeCIIC4I Y35dB3STDoRnpFnDcr Tjiia8PU5ebkspVLLDNyZN5ribOIcOaovcuX4yQ2bs8K7vCKJA 4h2msTcnc9tOCI2bH9hqZZxyWuU1h3Zej/nL2ouxDKwzI0fkPwMe9bHK2EvuhiteAvQKk i68bgc92Kt76Yk7cvapAnZvulvg60GsA3T9U3BEEEQu8hlzGRh  FOq1suOxEqFyCsEA6UiXlXJQ8qAcWMzrTok7knymm4Eg51g8yH  1GwzG0K67609efO 7phNqQYFFq3gyMI/OuZM0jagzOwO Mz4y0AXf8UHBEEkQtXxtxlJ0LlEsRlY/yenawsc5vCupNNmA kW/fo qfgiCCIXLgy5i47ESqXIC4bFBwpsO5kE YD6dY9uv4XHhypB4CEhISEhISEhISEhKQIolh4cCR/EgSx5MSNyaJwVS5S7HKjh03OAlfXSxAXlXm1qeFgAGfydx3 ukp7PWUWMaw72YT5cCF1q/YADl5Bf/abAWeOrn8KjgiCyIUrY 6yEyl0uZixy1PnSfwmdmp5PlxdL0EUE8yCdg qaUvs Kb/O4YDL0dYtanTA2i2TJm7hnC6vwOtRIBzAt36bZmeWj/rB5NJ3IA7/jqsYxa/wUvoRRJIyFTry3jOkc7pPtT5Zv4J96fAFFa3U8LP0VoxHbJevH  ul65 CI4IgcuHKmGcvlzkOzW3oJLJKYfrQTfASh9Om4 J6EZtyw0P6 MGYkw/TtcHV9RJEMRl35hEDD24tmRzBEZPblEiFvlIypAjnB3WWoBRPp  xweiFoBv34HysoZDVOcXwWfB0vMId1/DN1w0ESWtXTBEdruXQi4njHTWQu8NbyG2P3hA0Yb7HPFP3OnOL  pN6y9tSPap6cHRhLbkAF3/FBwRBJELV8Y8c7l8NPeWHFWNwg N7PSs04e6uF7Erlzp6HBjPptDDV1dL0EUk0UERwwe1KwaykHns  zEKfjSEE4ptvwTl2p5Muaw r5w8FjwFR5q9w tZg3LZG1tnBda9GDZB1FsEfDqx5Bn8jK1968EvlxRGt2P6SxsS  fWpqm6DgSIeCI4K4ILgy5vnLfQ39w63kWQrDV9B7YTey6OJ6Ed  tyuYOUMgo87D Bnc5XmToiV9dLEMXhNRy3m9DmszhJh07M2K4JZzLhCLK/DW5BqdyQy11t25QY6Cj5HUhYJj579HYyMOCv30g6oWmvM4S92I  bDvQ2oWBzQi3V3bhMw4Gn5LOAraffhBJ61n8DxMBYccZjd770U  16Zm2LT7wcHXa1vR1xZMIXQbIaW/1OH6vJo83FnvUy2Do HxI9hsTzjAec7o qfgiCCIXLgy5vblovFdjxhl7gyUatpenOzLSlxgXS52RKv69Un  CZTfSibPE1fUSRHHQnbi4883ew719X 1BrcYCmXggwtpjrbYHX4V7gOzbVPpAhykAQLCeptmUlNelY8u/h9sNwzK GFh3tzYBg83bLJB7CsedGqyq4DF0wE8SuhEzavjeGfvYBqw1n8  MJ/6npj8/UGQLOBeJetxP6y0Rgqfa2PY/tb431qanBkf4cZ9v7Ni90/VNwRBBELvIZ8wF06 XQ4KzWu3Au37HFulxDoJAMjhipxjuJi tFrMtNHSXGdfk74G o5TZ2ZL9egrhooOOmnGnh0KmRcj5rtFqF5tNd8HHPyzm2v2tyA  ELMGq16TXga1EJn3LpNGeyXQDiSYWAQkhY0mV6XDmy4rwkTOqw  l9zLFwLq7tQmy3tKejga1lGOfDI7EeyK4PVf7MtnfRmfl0gLLx  eFct2P7y3PeBir FjSZnrh ebBUBq 5B0EsqOLfpfrU1D4p2pb43/B9Y/xNJ j6D58xKfOGgiOCuCC4MubW5XKjvDbaezPsw2GjGls ghlz7kL5oswcjVlCkwdX10sQCyXiGDKb0N0BnycykM6R14Ijte  Rq8CU0Pfn6WxsQdB6yz6r9QTI5gPy7t2ofQ2e3FtkjZN2m5hoc  sW/ptWFT35fIyuOzX/KfJrDuhbEJ4Ww46noVvMYB9IdqNmMU5Az7e1Ar6zZRBFij4Eje  M4uZs3niXLcT ssw4Y98tlFqwWPYTST/ifWp L1VlUU1ht6WVjxoHPZjz 5i0fWvXyfKvKHgiCAuCK6MuX25rNPrPYa6pzrQCvitw9HMCTf HpQynP3h4nqRy1YuQSyO2JIePupdgrK/DUG7K 0FBkyPoN2d3nlb5jaFdV e uOemQfgla6A19TSovMldGp27xR6AQavs0lgMw3udTuhv ScwlHzTiT4jJCjTy0Suv71wAhl3lBwRBAXBFfGfCbl8ow8a8wB  2oFuhpSlLq4XuWzlEsQiEcuHlEMnAqGg6UO5XIdOpy6yvZlSa dgmdsU1n056i9nL8o tMKAFp3/gM/yiaVcIjCqeA3YK0Cq78LrdtCDvboHq2lLL3P2qQJ2b7pb4OtBr  AN0/VNwRBBELlwZc5edCJVLEBcR5ijvNcALlw1dAa8eaE7eEM4GZ9L  Jno5lblNY96WtP3fe1w2zIcWg0LodHEHgX5dLF VrMwWXNu6Mz4y3AHT9U3BEEEQuXBlzl50IlUsQxDQsc5vCupNN  mA kW/fo l94cKQeABISEhISEhISEhISkiKIgoIjEhISEhISEhISEpJLLYq  FB0fyJ0EQS07cmCwKV UihS73bAAiWyrtjyCIojKvNjUcDOBM/q7DX1dpr NZxHjmttLE840UWHeyCfPhQupW9UmDV9A3pfIuGLr KTgiCCIXroy5y06kuOXigZM rAcvxWn3eJjeiX5uCXu//QA2M54j4ep6iVmD2bvuQTVxBk4cTNW7DpVatsOCZ8MJdBv3oxn  h Cb6OzM7t6sIWLWp0wNotkyZu4Zwur8DrUSaZDzE9bZMT62f9YO  Hm96AO/66sA2Dl9ALk0wofTMdxw/xTAHrXkibcLoPdb6Z3/Y5Lx6F1e2U8EyQ2jlfI4p3r3T9U3BEEEQuXBnz7OUyJ6C5DZ1E  elFMH7oJnh9Az3JUy8X1IpPLFSfcRw36mnSWEHSSrsZem4yr6y  VmDd7/tw0HhCLYDnYhQOdlOID s33ozDq18aAH 90vYK/eMLRDybAP3XYAQac3Cgr4mUMmx2p5mdymxCGlxtTh/KBOw0xPeCBqBfz6ndGhs3JmaGXlKvg8WGIO6f5j6OLBsuEhs6/Ys7Em3x8P1r0YNkF7ZvF3PMQVB4SGseccr9/bYJ9zn6p7EsXRbVp/aUOyT00PjsbZJDfo o/2pRQcEQRhibUxZx16q7YFh7mMbZLMnQgffb5lDAqG/S60dWdsApnKnSE25Y5OME8eaIjvra8/hKe7t6BUbphPKzfg6nqJWYMO940URwSdFOUco3PTYM51tiB6Iq  wN7rd2Ya 9C52Us4KG/T3Y8OuwXbs3Cgp4MHBDc6zQEd6BWsuFQxUrOzzwMtv5R1Ztigc  1q4b7pe5P0tkUTii2/xKUw5k/9Xnl5LHgKTgS9k4GVCXvLtz32OtLFRzpz6xO7DnnAfe 9eCXSwqj2zH9pQ2JPjV1gIOCIx0KjgjigmBtzAdfQhNP3Z7klP  PO qo8oC d/J3Ia gfbiXPUhi gt4Lu5HFfOVOj125KQ4D6nXdFw6c1LFth Tqeolp0c7tKeHswJk5OELnseUz57kk3sNgZG0D9g63oVLBkXj5  uQgjh7vk1WE3SHM z2EwiDtEtpzCi94rUZ9YcHTaqcGqr5aLMvgzfUNz5nAJaRPaGQ  IWIyxAadT3R XEyz4bwOnxM9hXsxKJeiC43DU6IGHXpsTsUUm/TgXXyduGdh7XlSTtdYQHDw h7tnZBKy7c5sQf2b5iyfwrP0EjoemQQBm93svIwFhoi/C12tb1oNG86AQuo2Q0l/qyP4k0WfrfaplcDQ8fgSb7ZcTn8F5ouufgiOCIHKRyZhLIxrpt  Nhr7daB7PzVOvnn0KndZ85cuom0LxeNb3QtvTgJH51F9f1yCUu  qIxjF npnjF255tkBvOY1zcniOij49RLTgG1pAyrSYREb9c1O43Fwm33  uKRyHTj 2GVx qYIq9WkMOD6Gff5vDLx2ocOcn373p9D0K4bPM2SgZW7LzPHqdu  Qhq9rvMiA5Uc/oucGxD5eDie8d9j6Gxt4 NNdb8pnOMyIdr0MHjjEAjF9TpGwWJPb2oNX5FS8nWQ8G 3yttgdfhXuA7NtUejs1t/PUwZHU1xXCBtokZcC6u7UJpmeWETrgJwndiBk1fO Mt4u15nM44T81/fGZOkPAuUDc63ZCf5kILNP67Fifmhoc6c xGHgoWfZL80LXvx4YocwbCo4I4oJgY8yH/S/hGXeAhMOW7JCuiZFWbnjL4DX3IJiwOdi6E4k5UUjE2CtSjXcSq  3IjDKBbL4cGdrXehXP5ThbsyhUdTGRUXX N6bj77LdcB3qwNI7s10u4AR0bT85aMEe/c1cupSrJUV2TQy2dGPlsRgYIsG1W9MAG97Rdi44QqxH8Eit3z7  A0lber5BJPZNg/gEY4W6Gc91fiWUUn/YT9Le4hCYOjV9DrvhBl8JmQq1DFBAP8Gu6Av31f7jnhH2DfE7M  1ExlThyELBlPLvqHpN14PMWu06jXhaVAL62Pdpgz2S2Bq54jpH  iNpr48QAYTal5QO1t2tTcBrMT2zyrFPBkfiPREsn4dLj1dis3L  q/l/i4Ghsf3nO21TF34Im0xPX77g W 9TU2cu9fbDwL8J244bdP2Hz5iUeUPBEUFcECYb85iTlkh8gB2S  HKVmUgsewy6OQk8YPbLuRLhRXhs5Z8yZO2xUwxF1gayj5YiVVb  lzwK7cFKdJLWuUek6k8x2Dq slMqI7Ixp8Hxp3OPDZGM1eJOCOjnw  DPiQSOS2VA8WyX1PpcK M3OmP0cOBsTQF1/9qSI5Xjb4L8l/v2Wfw98TBxQvgN1PhOlgipmI3BU ndfsZ9qhoo9v4dP2DOtfyerCwYm6t/eg Qex4jzh3XbEWXKv0mtA9 DkVL2t3G/jvydS7Qeb9U hs5ujdnA0b2xblMGZ1Uw  CI3/ NhxNtINa9MDaBP7Pq2VoFr3EAfcNzjnvZamXdORcB1ig4wr1kL  fBWs 0dmzXOdTuhvxztaR2Juc O9an4vdVN85JF3jep74vbnMWj61 /TpR5Q8ERQVwQpjPmqkMydf7jsS8Xl7081pwz5ri0Dkcpirnxxw  3VxQ8WLlu5REbkjIbXVOmflfMvZ2anhTsxdpv2F4sMFDCpQPXe  GFsigzvlsPFgEgdstiFod2eQtty2HsvdprDuy1N/1gYOH4BXuqK1C4a YoGFR70Ag1fzDOcica/bCf0lB1P934kEnxFy9KlFQte/HhihzBsKjgjigpDfmE/XIc2kE GjwWvMOdqR x7smLrcnFy2comsxB0bnJ1pwN7UKYzxewMWZK1qGdAKRjiDoDL  s4fk9dxPOmVgipJw2DB4fQdD0oZwhe NYEvUws8xtCuu HPWXsxdlH1pdNRuhPct8NkT0Q5WZtJPpKbxuBz3Yq3tiyampue  TsUwXs3nS3wNeDWAfo tcDI5R5Q8ERQVwQ8hlzGRhFOq1suOxEqFzi8qCcyTXDCHKxGPY  PoeXfkDNbOLp9FxqJAIXZHpXBjzs8V8CrBzkcuXSi9TCzzG0K6  7609efO 3phn VC63ZwBIF/XS5dlK/NFGZrjnbGZ8ZbALr KTgiCCIXroy5y06EyiUIYhqWuU1h3ckmzAfSrXt0/S88OFIPAAkJCQkJCQkJCQkJSRFEsfDgSP4kCGLJiRuTReGqXKT  Q5Z4NQGydGLJfz3ItWYzj6noJ4qIyrzYlzrOaL1h3sgnz4ULqV  vVJg1fQn8W vjmj65 CI4IgcuHKmLvsRIpbLp6p4sM6nr izos4wQMoVbpaPMTzAWxmTJXq6nqJRYDZvLag1hqT4nmhYCKF 9F0ynyfyB3DGSnLi1WbOj2AZsu0OX0Ip/s70EpkAsNzqG7LRBCGdNbHj6CxOf1 Eax7IW3C6T7U X4VTMRwD6rj0pYXlMLqdkrEGVqmcwSLd690/VNwRBBELlwZ8 zlMsehuQ2dxMZrzJCzCV7i/KV0XFwvMrlcdI7WYgZdz5qlzpQan0krjqvrJRaBxfk3s2LQg/3uF7BXbxjaoQQPlW0HEHS0A2VTzm9aZia3KXEOz0rJcO4OT9le  glI8Y1iYKa8Cfv1O5FwltHPijCp1IHB sO7FsAlou3ch4NeIm/lb8vDd0YGvXD2YttvbYJ9zn41uEsXRbVp/aUOyT00PjmL3qgDo o/2pRQcEQRhibUxZx16q7aVPJQxJ5k7ET76fMsYFAz7XWjrztgEM  pU7Q2zKHR3Sl0yRju trz Ep7u3oJQhdbGr6yUWwQKDI9YG91u7sNfehU7KQZt4WOeGX4ft2  r1RUMCDAf0AT5HVys1sV6zs8EyXbIeHWrUpfhbPquHeoPPZiAU/AuGEYvtnQZCedh0Dp3Ufdp8 ZPYh2 BIHKx7MWwCOtZrhqyAsWeaB9z71oNfLimMbsf0lzYk tTUAQ4KjnQoOCKIC4K1MecHSF6BlUlOOR/9vDpxdDN/JyKWESXShQ5fQe F3chivnKnx67cFIdBOkfcgZM6tu2QXF0vsQiEI1n2N X5SFegissy5bsCOSqPQXfZh2bwSKS Hp7B4Ex8UgTlJqf7HAaDuENkyym86L2CoSE44oet mq5KIM/0ze08nEJaRPaGQIWIyxAadT3R XEyz4bwOnxM9hXsxKJeiC43DU6IGHXpsTsUUm/TgXXyduGdh7XFaItt1V1UQfhSob9J7DT Sp2381g3Z3bBAx4Wj4LEEuaHTuBZ 0ncDw0BfzM7vdeCpvP75GhL8LXa1uzOe8qJ4XQbYSU/lJH9ieJPlvvUy2DI1z6udmO25/FouufgiOCIHKRyZhLIxrptNhr7daB7PzVOvnn0Kndn3jCvF25a  HzXI0ZZHARZ075fOCErMYchDevrnTF25ZocA3HNa5qTxXVQ8Os  lFoF89tXBqGqv2lCfIUEHqQ2dF1/LIEg5C8rZYW0M2 tXe9r Ngk662sbKW2ZfW 3I88Y0n6XAcmJekbPDQ4/1nN11IaHvY hsbcPzfWWfKbzjEjH69CBY5yhidgKRqRspqfeHrQ6v LlJOvBYJ v1fbgK20PkG2bSm n5nZuHByJ34N4AKWCBcvltlh3tzYBA7zbUKk/hWM9UA0d8JOEbsSMGr53xj62AWvN53DCf2r64zN1hoBzgbjX7Y  T Uj0rYWCZ1mfH tTw3mhtmKM/x3Lpp2W/NC90/VNwRBBELmyM bD/JTzjDhAaP1OHdE10ytzwlsFr7kEQM9BxrDuRmBOFRIy9ItV4J7  EqN8IAuvVyaGBX6104l 9kwa7c2Mg2R3uN6bj77LdcB3qwNI7s10sUH bUv3gBfT7KXhWzRXI0vsKfi6TzPewfQMO7KmaZqvfC9sMDplUW  XD3dlYEVf1nA21VyiSeivk UoZz6V JZxf00J xv8fvC4OgV9Lov5Og/vnZVznJhXe Av31f7jnhH2DfE7M1ExlTh HpmLJvyFFzUz3ETM2q14SnQS2sj3WbMtgvgamdI8n7NvqOM3jR  fc5sQCxYYp/kh29uaMvwxoB1d2sT8BqZ462c1tCZVo59MjjSg VzLcCPzsqp 3 Jg6Ox/eU5e3uD2YctaDI9cf2O67P1PjUekIfo7YeBfxO3IQtG13/4jEmZNxQcEcQFYbIxfw39zl0oc NSYo5VPPEBdkiYJEAYn1rwGHb9ysRZHOtOhBvltZFzxvcIVKES  WQIg62g5YmVV7hywKzfFaVLLGqWew5kCC1xdLzFP2DN/ EAslVPPRNmHFnOeD /Lf3t34b6nvV/yoL6H wiYM833vKj3ahB0HoJv3B DszGBXLKnfReTkleH3WAb/LfEv9/y77HvKLF63IE62oBw3xyzETgq/buv2E98nX0en9/DJ yZ1r zIgIT9W/vQXKPY8T5w7qxoADLlH TWge ByOl7G/H9BSrx1u1j6GzW4vsEbJuUwZnVZAhOGKfOGIBcCms3xXmzJqy4  NmBdS MTQhnvfC6VsFrYDY 1E0sU19/D2pl3TkXAdYoOMIAsQXeara9Y7PGuW4n9JfRmWMh5j471qfi91  Y3zUsWed kvs DRsZsqrNG179 nSjzhoIjgrggTGfMVYdk6vzHY18uK6P3WHPOmOPSOtQ2KqsN1c  UPFi5buYRrMHh4FM0cV0hkoIDBnDajlUR8Lly2w0e2ccBmG4J2  12rWZDy29VjuNoV1X576q0GAWECor1hg4VEvwODVPMO5SNzrdk  J/ycFg 04k IyQo08tErr 9cAIZd5QcEQQF4T8xny6DmkmnQgfDV5jztGO3Pdgx9Tl5uSylU  u4Qo76codgusxmCyOcQVD1xfOS7iacM7FESDltMvhr lDOkL1xLIl6mFnmNoV1X476y eYz4iq2Qh0/gM yymWcol qOI1YK8Aqb4Lr9tBD/bqnlhyamouOftUAbs33S3wp5jVnAW6/ik4IggiF/mMuQyMIp1WNlx2IlQucTkYwtngLFf7dMGwfwgt/4bcM4Kj23ehkQhQmO3Za2jLCa AVw9yOHLpROthZpnbFNZ9ae***fd1w2xIMSi0bgdHEPjX5dJF dpMwZUkO Mz4y0AXf8UHBEEkQtXxtxlJ0LlEgQxDcvcprDuZBPmA nWPbr KTgiCCIXroy5y06EyiUIYhqWuU1h3ckmzAfSrXt0/S88OFIPAAkJCQkJCQkJCQkJSRFEsfDgSP4kCGLJiRuTReGqXIT  KJQhiGubVpoaDAZzJ3 cF1p1swny4kLo9GwDPdTJ4Bf1ZJD2ZM7r KTgiCCIXroy5y07EutzTA2i2opl3hr2HsMEPj5QMvoRW8wBs8i  QV/noJ4rIwOIRGrW3O2GWBVZsy2A/BEE73d6CVSJN8At36bZklz3DWz/EjaGyaNtP/Bvabu3Bk6bhi3QtpE073oc4382OWuntQTZy5VXwKq9sp4VkitX  O RhTvXun6p CIIIhcuDLm2ctljkNzGzqJrFSYPnQTvMThtOnYlStPcS/phwrKc1bC18Tp SV  vjksl3oGXFVLkEUlWG/C 2gDZ2c6Z8ntymT/ZDwgzpLUIqnUw7TiFfAr9 JHDob2h48iDtyADZ7hzuuV6CqD9qMAeteDJuAtnsXAn6NmOmsB  d4anmGFB4u/PToIF8808jbY59yn6p5EcXSb1l/akOxT04Oj2L0qALr KTgiCCIX1sacdeit2lbyxPqcZO5EeArXW8azR7ijk GgS ty UGDqzHDj6O718Rr/BBK 3NkMl3vDHFVLkEUExztrrMAZBNqk2aPUuyeVZsy2g8Enc9GLPg  RCCcUHTkWBNX2RrNEGDit 7D79CFUEzYHbdIarKjDcSeAdS GTUDHes2QMh0DyxsjvQ370G3vWw9 uaQwuh3TX9qQ6FN5X0fB0SQoOCKIC4K1MR98CU08dXvSYYt89P  NqYnQzTv5OhDk2h1vJsxSGr6D3wm5k0b5cMfpb8juRZXPD4wCq  a9twuFdLP0zPQL7rnR5X5RLEfGFBRu8x1NEurVwdey7RWAYvoZ  cy6BMGK HBswK7NmW2Hxw e/R2ss789RsxJxRnqH1Y5zNDcrY6FgjxemaYwXZuEzDgafksQCxp  jvUJPGs/YfY0FhxxmN3vvRQ2X82wxfsifJ0FsjM5DDgnhdBthJT Uietz9b7VMvgCJd brbtZjDnha5/Co4IgshFJmMujWik02KvtVtqz41aJ/8cOrX7Yztq 3LR K5HjHLSEZBLWDKMnNrCy0p8rxjxLJevZxqZy1LuLHFVLkHMFXT  YKtJBHp7B4ExrpBG7hAfK3ocW2hB0yn/ahf4QZ2 2od75SnPEZeCxomZmTqDbuA/B0ROol0uRJXK2bcpsPxBTAIAYZlMwYFrbGNk7UwBlDKrMYN3d2  gTU822o1J/CcacGqyp4DB3wk4RuRJCK752xj23AWvM5nPCfmv74TJ0h4Fwg7  nU7ob/kfbgeWKb12bE NTU40p9jufTTsh eF7r KTgiCCIXNsZ82P8SnvGRVTR pg7pmnAmuOEtg9fcgyBmoONYdyJolFejI6LJ4IiRaryTWJWrMJ  Qv9IB7j KvjydTuZLzbh1WlXFfrUP3XL6RgTzlEkTxEPanIke4h/09qGHQgm0jPosQsUvaLE3Ynl8xJ7IC1eBXIycb36v40Gz6UEYH  71wGJSfPobm BXu7t0PbZ92mjPYDETYkDAxCDEFT B1n8KL7HE7jwRLHEFSlgHV3axOk463sWuhMK8c GRyJ98QMxTnO3JfE30Zn5ex1MC c69bwvI36y3P2Nms//hY0mZ64fsf12fhdqk9NDb7F8xrOOuHf8H1j/E0n6PoPnzEp84aCI4K4IEw25rg /y6UuXEpQTmR AA7pKuh8akFj2GXOR2TZnGsOxFulNeg1jkWHeWwD4eNauggCWQ  dLUesrMpVpDg36SPC6WQqd4a4KpcgZsvIQY40O 7gVWOOW9Queffvwrfl7yLZAdqye BjcFW Kzauq1F1 bmkjPb6WLepFPvBCmNvWQZHfOarCqWwHleYMxvPgmcfGGDdC2M  TIjpfBa B2fhQN7FMfTwQ1p1zEWCNgiOZ0GHVkABjgTjX7YT ki8Jl4GlEnOfHetT8Xurm Yli3zJvfo DxqH/Wj7XDC6/vXrRJk3FBwRxAVhOmOuOiRT5z8e 3L1fQVo4Crgtw61jcpo/D0oxfYEjCP/9U7HZSuXIGaLdIi9Vpi2etg/hBYLCqL7JfLbJfW31Vo8aImyzG0K67489cc9Mw/AK8UCQn1mkN2pXlBjAW9lFBQ4wr1uJ/SXHAy270SCzwg5 tQioetfD4xQ5g0FRwRxQchvzKfrkGbSifCMPMwx8negmyGL3tT  l5uSylUsQM2fQg706c9yUw1PyoL6nZ6o02CXmSDeYjZh8DhD72  72G1ezDMrcprPty1F/OXpR9aHXVbAQ6/wH45VUZEIv7XfEasFeAVN F161sP6mJhHL2qQJ2b7pb4CdmNReLrn8KjgiCyEU Yy4dkEinlQ2XnQiVSxAXkRS7hMt /ElZzJST/cDquIJlblNY96WtP3fe1w2zIcWg0LodHEHgX5dLF VrMwVnXXfGZ8ZbALr KTgiCCIXroy5y06EyiUIYhqWuU1h3ckmzAfSrXt0/VNwRBBELlwZc5edCJVLEMQ0LHObwrqTTZgPpFv36PpfeHCkHgA  SEhISEhISEhISEpIiiGLhwZH8SRDEkhM3JovCVblIocs9G4DYG  jFkv55F9nMNBwM4k79nwdX1EsRFZV5tKnsbP4fB4OswRbOeyS8  NrDvZhPlwIXWr qTBK hPTGriHl3/FBxdaDBjyz2oxs92UPANincMh3PNmwn1csiw34V2sA1 RTso7/QAmq1YFpXTfajzzYPTXMuEtJi5GMLgxQs4PmrD5sRMcNOVb2/Mh0xdO9BKpPZU2YPwMMbROSCTmL5cBt9gWmHllmKpfMdjV 7smVwunhzvw3rwUhxIiYfpnXSgxtMKn0C3flvqN3kOyDhcXS9B  OGWOfaNVmzL1OZw0mza jQ PH0FjM7aZHu1E5Rb4VR C4695vzFpsz3WvZA2YSb9sVsKq9sp4ef6rZgOWS/evdL1T8HRhSbl4DsFGkd1ivFC0et1Cr39p3AYbJmd2EUw7EO3/VDm978CXv0hBB0txevwK9jf/5WmQ8ys0gKPn Y8Qcfj4IeuydPXZwjvCBubzDFum1NuKqYs39qY83JKUIqnAOVp  cresMjzpTF0uOhKNjVwHzlmVOwcml4vO0VrMoMuAMzwssSIPsb  Rv866ulyCcoveNgx7sHx5A0PjYIqX3ZCa3KXEm00rJkBY8zaaN  beMYLNWgFBkIwtTJDfY5ZidK8kwnFhDut5 xHjkdrHsxbALWfxcCfo1j mM808jbYJ9z5FtkoDi6ZX1Jc1scbpwZvC b4GkHvqcHR1P4TnNC13 0L6XgKDvMWLVq2Ry8Yf8AGswRTzpts2YZgqPX0N9nRu5xCxrtl  wtoJGhId6DWUjrBjqjKA6K2MbU01rUCN7xrhhPJkfip5OzfrXt  2jveUwcnUTFm vTFXHXGyw1716rAbBBCg7H4MnReTn8XpymXgc7/qQX1Xlht8DK2OHvymY1fu7LEpd3SCefL8KNFB4XvMQartWadjd  XW9BOEUvW/EoGEngMfNLWhPOMPIBqs2xQ8qXTX03Sk2jZHaxjFwWvdh9 lDZh/0GfrYgEq5NjGIwLoXwyZgv7xm6Lti/TEf NwPHfUiUxjd8lnTW9YrOeLw1Tf64HKqn0nBkc7FC47wHASccSg  3omchoEFiQVPyfATcD3ACx92nosGqv8cRn audNDFWmC VKbdzGaQWbntzUcy6Eo fMKBkgYy8dDi0pxbUIpfC6JGpkzvRWDGOzxl WrUeIU6eZWhUWBnsA31NAc cr06aPhvGPLyS6c8DHTUNd/NOFJyAs/aT1i58eAIl6pVoWSzTMw6OGEBJD/pW60LZ88HjpShI1z2oRk8EoeuDc9gcMZqkaqTGJHyVb1Zx pvQ9Ducr3p69gjzw4jkzE3XWu4tE0YH5s178jU5bJrFYc9SsOX  4TRv63JnjF25aQ4Dg vhhqGDGo r6yWI cHaPx7YivZTzZpwsC 4Dw1j3zgGnAGv78v JAnO5G9qA392bQr7letQMg3IpfUbxjauLbdVfV0FZ1jEuzyg0v  49Cay7c5uAAU/LZ/a7pPW7af0xwvrP3kvhrKf5MaFvYqmIOVAI3UZAv2Nr/NlDXJ9Xk0vTh6 g90I uZbBUbyduEDXv/JLlMybixccIfIBiTRIPvIjDViiQaJx3uWj5MP U9jBUWv1GX4jVFCRI7KOPIhxQ8G r3YfOl/tib0IcWPK/rZW24OvEnsSMKDYgLXmczjhP8fUB8uvyOtUzroi1MlX0Xrhycu  tDrzAf6Dh yk65ioo6vHRrUgnwXTVbh2If6c1PNRnbQPqzFlMNFz8m1W9U5T  OctxJxrrs4wgIe7/zhAWzLCjpPYEOjq6F5Z4YjXG8EzKjO7PserUZLRx9 SkPlHFdbl2eHK0 f8yMVls8P FsAYrQQ/o0dhytfHathzt4D2TdlVEIryH27LBXshlzU6eF14xBXgX84Cjd  AMeYvlwGH5RgRl2b/rfBvtzZYlduyrVy9GfNHlfXSxDzQfRlFdknRJMYiJkU3tdE kYc8NuTs8vMHnc7YjCKB0UdOMaZnHiQ1f4Y9vm/5ZI2rS wbVPpgUtaOze0cbyONW3/rKHPj/aF48G6u7UJ2D/dZvfvKRzrg5xj uNRf3jG773Rj9H9NUe41y0 P sRv4HrLlx2Gfdj8dlGX/G58A3CZwifz sj3yHNR4s8x8l24gJd/yooUjJvLlRwNOx/Cc/4bIMKHnRjpQzVK/5exd CJvs3fxC4gbo2mllAx7ThQansw3b9thaYmL53EvoDLh4 FRxwR3qVBQBPd8WG7XO9HsIpXvWa8JQFCvEydSc8Opol6hh2Nn  3mPPMN9uyziVkmpRMRHIX1wgaoPhsaa5xdqkA1 FWKIVP1TjZoUSdhOE/CDoYFON0XwgHn r/KvlsbpcDXqh54lepoSRzWBQO90 eyQ9ENrypXe43dx2fPtL/la6DxH5Iw8JP/5t B14j1SBoKXv/jNtTURtPuTiRRhFieiQ7 JtSr9zTjZNIJY2z5CI4U4QwVC1a270NVBkFI4tlhf5DNmI uKXx28D5WWD0z7jWbulw1q8gDzmzYl6sYsLLKoYFdrXfhXL6TB  btyTdeqSHOoxpP9egmiaKCd88J rt 5K2eN48lYtPYT6aP1fhS/S/Xr7LO4NP4kbuvRvlwbfXesL7BuU2FfGG xae3c0MbD7ziDF93n4rrGBUsTwLq7tQl4jczxlvY0MngX74/55xF8Twwyn6f6Meq XuLgyPC8jYKjc/Z23I/FYKnM tE9COL Bn6XCohSnzG9XTFi7cQFuv7DZ0zKvLlAwVHMyEZGoOWI KrYUBkd3Rfi3b8L3w7/jUkAHvO/jwQXTEreg R pshDLJ1m7W  rTt9fIRclvPWBgSdh yzai2zrKf8u7dqH0NnF5cbpc06CMOUNCqG2S3ecJgzHX5PVCeR  eq14cP  J38vyw2lqNN74roSS96wzKvy80yXiaVzrLRQj3L/BV9HK5dw4QzR4ROtfCZyvfWwfwitcKnXFVkXdn/Y/fJKok535N IcrGjEjNt0cAwuX4bDc1aQndlKL8l6 DdhfuqTuU7UNeWnPFnpNGB7t6d0Wsl1uHv4cwW063aXMtl1ayT  SeUzKXkN2OP1jq9Hjz87WY15vEPHZ6kaDVAtma5cqYec /3sy50tduWmOU2IwXGywNX1EsTM0B01Dd4v684Y75PK0iZF 0Zum78tfw/7JWWj43v8RDsMZ9 Zndb3oFq3KYOzKkhr56Y2rpZLy7pgP6L7B0sXHGmomQx XarPQ93EMvXxflm/xrgfE/NNHOFct/xZWBs9y3zQvjoa Db4sbXgMexiG4jM EjfWL2G31vdjA2US2J YJ4kSbNE179 nSjz5kLNHJmRS7QSBnNy2uRh/xnsT9gQyT4lDK968Ljhj 4TwYe625b7UGZJZMZGIQ2Ntl9EBBj6crY0neRBGTJTp1FkTB0a  Bif6iAsGuo imfJmhk352XBlzF12IlQuQSwZ3Om7qgUFakBR9WWsT FHCqxmSlaSCnf4KqmzEMvcprDuy1N/dp/5SohYQBjxY2bpm0yHe91iO1D7xTEgYM9w6zDWHib4sTyg8qCUY  R9vkdD1T8HRTBENrRKOvktwT03dE1PwxtYnHX4e5OxoQc0JdBt  3Ew ZmOpUD590qJs lMvfhbr/R/xGzjYTntZ5hAGPhrw faRMzGggKTrJRdyQoXM/LpNcweAjgeq iXteXcf7JEdauP4sEjnkJbV88XZWXBlzl50IlUsQy0bc6dNnyG  XfVqlqfVZetH5SBVnc5l4D78YoWFrmNoV1X476yz617EMrzEKr  3R/ux8zSN5mewut2kh/LV es***YW9i96W7JvdXu0PWvbIW***MJZo5i8Ixc143LnCaDUfpd  kT0nAmvUKtsOv3G4LC/QHsivYTDIs7MhBf7QrxtGERaJDIwixg4Zwmn3CTwzTdkWDjViK  ZbeJZdMYibDM 3aZs2k8rPhypi77ESoXIIgkijHe83QT/4Wup2R07fMbQrrvrT1L4Qfk06hdTuVH2sDaz9HzDcZlxlvAej6  V0GRknlz YIjYs5gZqCM6c6JmeDKmLvsRKhcgiAyMYwerbDMbQrrTjZhPpB  u3aPrf HBkXoASEhISEhISEhISEhIiiAKCo5ISEhISEhISEhISC61KBYe  HMmfBEEsOXFjsihclYssa7nRwy7tcXW9BHFRmVebytPGs/4N1p1swny4kLo9GwDfDj54Bf0l2Beu65 CI4IgcuHKmLvsRApf7ukBNFvxjD94ZtXtMG1x/ByQcbi6XoIoDPxojF1o je09NyYSfZ rnNxrNqUsR0jrP3u70ArkSZ5fBsfHj CxmZ8M312u4B1n69NwCxz96BqPI9t3HszgKdgvy4z4aaBiaHuQ  x31NHgOQfORdr7ldMxft27g2ZWNZ2fO X7mQNc/BUcEQeTClTHPXi5zAprbsYOEEUwfugle5ADn8bi4XsSuXHHm2E  opdphheFhiRR5qnHbIcxJX10sQbsHMno9gVx5RUfLqsBvsj wED5iCXGfSTW5TKe0Y4Wc2lZJHdYxt4xj44KG0pehRHDnsAtZ9  vjYBj fQDpXHM4m8DXmgeuw9WwY92O9 AXv1hqEPGDEcHMOzzpMJfQHWYY0Fya/Y1z6Gur9lPtw0B/PXrS1p/aUNyT41PTjKeT/niK5/Co4IgsiFtTFnHXqrtjVV2nCdzJ0IT F6y3h 1LDfhXYGBydTuTPEulx wOFqosMRHRQaeeYgZTjo0tX1EoRLsL2sYUCkDlaPMezvwYZfh 3avdhAhDwEs3w31bm0alMp7ZgVwJzPhjGQSW3jGASt 7D79CFUS9Fz9LLaBaz7rG3CsPcQamGKaAwMb4yumwehKijN6Uw  z 7/f2oW99i50xs704UzaGqyUG2MCHhUc2c28Z2Eeus3FmP7ShkSfi  md9lSg4mgQFRwRxQbA25ny5wpUJnQ6Dj2ReNR80rJG/E3kN/cOt5FkKw1fQe2F3CGC cqfHvlwx6lyKH4rMR5xvTBwZjuPqegnCJcPjgAUS6rDxSZzCi9  4r8bmzU gfPYGOdqgoLmnbbL8Mv8euTaW0Y4S35beTDrqxjb G48CH9QDLx99vQanShJ6qTEa7gHWfrU3A823kAfjc7seCIw6z2  72X7L2kMy3uk ng9HMYDLLZOh4Q z Fw0T5OliHCnj1pjxU2PYZmczsdTstKf2lTlqfrfeplsFRvJ24Q  Nc/BUcEQeQikzGXRjTS6bDX2q0D2fmrNe/PoVO7D53TdBNpXy4a3/WIUeYjpaWa9v1yCYvuMIzB npDBtCtl0MDu1rvsm47O1nK5deYuB7URfYRz zXSxAXAea080Ndr4IXObUfl9t1xIHrg0No1PfhxNDehv0X8IIP  BMklbdr7tm3K3I4RUwCBGNo4Bj9rGyN7lwiGstkFrPs8bIIIct  CBPklcm5jdMr3H6o59xVd7UKsZBoP0646g3UO8z0c7UGux7 ROvLDT0aAUz1L8GPb5d6G rsKKnBlMv0fZmZdu7cFrG9Nf8j5cH RM67NjfWpqcKQ/x8l24gJd/6rPVjJvKDgiiAuCjTEf9r EZ7ITOu1swJreofOlI9fEqB83vGXmiOxBEDPQcaw7ETTKq3ogx  IrRjb0i1XgnsSp3DmQq13Dd6Q7VeFxdL0G4B9vMbfC8a CFy75UMPGKO3OruPfnhLW3Nc2p4wHIVajy2RoGtkftfes2ZWzH  iHAkVxOzSoY2Hn7HGbzoPofTRNCQzS5g3WdnE1iQ8uxLTa9o95  PBkXgPZxiewRF7T81S8IBqtQrNp7tR/SPcpptndYb9A2h4aqAufv1i2WIloltcbndNlot18WSfhUsob8l  ZuemZrW5zYHjeRv3lOXt7g llC5rs ef6Gtdnc/3LPjURkCuE7sNZJ/yb H1cMLr KTgiCCIXk4056/w6d6HMjUsJyonEB9jRXA2NTy14DLt ZeIsjnUnwo3y2qiD5J1ZFSqRJQCyjpYjVlblzoFM5Ro6OQqOCE  InFmDg3paWL22Vkgr4wREMYu 95d8Dv1yClfIdqKO9SiytkqPg6ntKHjQO  H71m3K2I6RDMER 8RRszqqy8qV2EyYw CI721B/WG9pK75tcUy7fX3oFaWzjVfoi2v5a0NCDoP2b0w7c3C2aFALn1  T1y5EJNfYBv8t Zp3F 5/W3//QWx/bOx Kin70MyRkCONmeo2DxP6SzG7F9WBuc O9an4vdVN85J6/X6uRNuJC3T969eJMm8oOCKIC8J0xlyuNTd2/uOxLxeXxjzWOkjWAbcOtY3KcvN0qQrNRGpcM/mvdzouW7kEMV/UbAQ61cr5ZfahuQvt7pQOGnf69bTfUZa5TWHdF1d/5mQfPgCvFA/oZg0GUo/SMw9yB549GxmXJGdlsbo1MaG/5GCwfScSvEbI0acWCV3/emCEMm8oOCKIC0J Y45nRdSgnBhxtWMmnQh3YNag7O/Ited2TF1uTi5buQQxX3DG5DqUvBYc4Yg2zg7xs4yYTYjMLGdDL  dkKM7/x2Z9r4N0YOdfL3Kaw7oupv5x9KPvQmjZYTUWWwZ1fU1IHDBZw3  9lqpgyfeVmcbnMy6MFe3RNLSU26yNmnCnA54xb4cw2CJ6Prf7H  BEcD/H18B0u4ejuuxAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC[/IMG]حه اینو نوشته !


تو تقریبا تمام دانشگاههای پزشکی داره نوبت دومو

----------


## artim

> دوستان کسی در مورد شهریه نوبت دوم(شبانه) پزشکی اطلاعی داره؟چقدره ؟ شیوه پرداختش چطوریه؟


اون نیمسال دوم هست یعنی بهمن ماه
شبانه ندارن پزشکی و پیراپزشکی ها

----------


## ZAPATA

> تو تقریبا تمام دانشگاههای پزشکی داره نوبت دومو


عزیز دل برادر ....... نیمسال دوم .... با نوبت دوم ..... خیلی فرق داره .... !  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza9

> اون نیمسال دوم هست یعنی بهمن ماه
> شبانه ندارن پزشکی و پیراپزشکی ها


خب همون شرایطش چیه؟شهریه ترمی چند؟ مدرکش معتبره یا نه؟ و...

----------


## reza9

> عزیز دل برادر ....... نیمسال دوم .... با نوبت دوم ..... خیلی فرق داره .... !


همین فرقی که هست چیه؟

----------


## artim

> همین فرقی که هست چیه؟


نوبت دوم ینی شبانه نیمسال دوم ینی شروع کلاس از بهمن

----------


## reza9

> نوبت دوم ینی شبانه نیمسال دوم ینی شروع کلاس از بهمن


شهریه نداره؟

----------


## artim

> شهریه نداره؟


عزیز شبانه ها شهریه دارن
پزشکی شبانه نداره
نمسال دوم هم روزانس

----------


## Catman

> دوستان کسی در مورد شهریه نوبت دوم(شبانه) پزشکی اطلاعی داره؟چقدره ؟ شیوه پرداختش چطوریه؟


پزشکی نیمسال دوم داره یعنی از بهمن ماه کلاس ها شروع میشه و هزینه ای هم نداره مثل نیمسال اول.

----------


## ZAPATA

> همین فرقی که هست چیه؟


دانشگاه 3 ترم داره هر سال :
++ ترم اول که از مهر شروع میشه
++ ترم دوم که از بهمن شروع میشه
++ ترم تابستانه که از تیر شروع میشه
..................................................  .........
حال میتونه انواع روش تحصیل داشته باشه ::
++ روزانه
++ شبانه
++ غیر حضوری
++ نیمه حضوری
++ پردیس بین الملل
...
.
...................................
شبانه هم یه حالت خاص تحصیل هستش که تفاوتی با روزانه نداره .... یعنی هم همون روزانه است ... فقط یه کم واسش میخاد پول بدی و یه چند فرق کوچولو دیگه ...... ::: ولی از نظر کلاس و شرایط تحصیل هیچ تفاوتی با بچه های روزانه نداره ....
................................
حال تا جایی که من خبر دارم .... پزشکی شبانه نداره ! :::: به شبانه نوبت دوم هم گفته میشه !  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza9

آقا ممنون از همگی

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> دانشگاه 3 ترم داره هر سال :
> ++ ترم اول که از مهر شروع میشه
> ++ ترم دوم که از بهمن شروع میشه
> ++ ترم تابستانه که از تیر شروع میشه
> ..................................................  .........
> حال میتونه انواع روش تحصیل داشته باشه ::
> ++ روزانه
> ++ شبانه
> ++ غیر حضوری
> ...


استاد یه سوال دارم از خدمتتون، نیمه حضوری ینی چی؟ ینی وسط کلاس باید بریم بیرون؟  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAPATA

> استاد یه سوال دارم از خدمتتون، نیمه حضوری ینی چی؟ ینی وسط کلاس باید بریم بیرون؟


نه ! ..
.............
یعنی قرار نیست تمام کلاسا و ساعات تو دانشگاه باشی .... ! :::: تعداد کلاسا کمتره ..... :: یا حتی یه سری کلاسا به شکل آنلاین پخش میشه .. مثلن هرجا هستی با همون گوشیت میتونی از کلاس استادت استفاده کنی و باهاش مباحثه کنی و سوال جواب کنی و درس بپرسه و جواب بدی و ..... ! :::: این میتونه بر حسب دانشگاه شرایط متفاوت باشه :: مثلن شاید اصلن کلاس آنلاین نداشته باشن .... یه چی در حد چند کلاس در هفته رو داشته باشن نه بیشتر .... ! :: یا حتی یه سری کلاسا ممکنه حالت آفلاین و از قبل آماده شده داشته باشی ... مثل همونی که تو سایت آلا دیدی ... ! 
...........
یه چی شبیه همین بروبچ پیام نوره دیگه .... ! :: اینا همشون نصف نیمه حساب میشن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ZAPATA

> استاد یه سوال دارم از خدمتتون، نیمه حضوری ینی چی؟ ینی وسط کلاس باید بریم بیرون؟


نه ! ..
.............
یعنی قرار نیست تمام کلاسا و ساعات تو دانشگاه باشی .... ! :::: تعداد کلاسا کمتره ..... :: یا حتی یه سری کلاسا به شکل آنلاین پخش میشه .. مثلن هرجا هستی با همون گوشیت میتونی از کلاس استادت استفاده کنی و باهاش مباحثه کنی و سوال جواب کنی و درس بپرسه و جواب بدی و ..... ! :::: این میتونه بر حسب دانشگاه شرایط متفاوت باشه :: مثلن شاید اصلن کلاس آنلاین نداشته باشن .... یه چی در حد چند کلاس در هفته رو داشته باشن نه بیشتر .... ! :: یا حتی یه سری کلاسا ممکنه حالت آفلاین و از قبل آماده شده داشته باشی ... مثل همونی که تو سایت آلا دیدی ... ! 
...........
یه چی شبیه همین بروبچ پیام نوره دیگه .... ! :: اینا همشون نصف نیمه حساب میشن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## doctor Hastii

دوست عزیز منظور از نوبت دوم همون شروع کلاس از بهمن هست و با ورودی های مهر هیچ فرقی ندارن جز اینکه کلاس ها به جای مهر از بهمن شروع میشه و هیچ هزینه ای هم نداره :Yahoo (83):

----------

